# Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay



## Pit der Barsch (17. März 2006)

:v Wer ist schon mal beschissen worden von Angelsport Ofenloch ???

Habe 297 Minusbewertungen gelesen bei E Bay. Meistens wegen Versandkosten beschiss. ZB. Ein Päckchen Haken Versandkosten 9,90 Euro !!!!

Endschuldigung für den Ausdruck ( Beschiss) aber da geht doch wohl zu weit oder ???. Ich werde ein Teufel tun und was bei Offenloch bestellen. 
Wer hat erfahrungen mit Ofenloch ?????
:v :v :v :v :v :v :v


----------



## Lachsy (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

wenn du die suche benutzt hättes, hättes du reichlich dazu gefunden

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Herbyg (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo, 
zu dem Thema wurde schon jede Menge berichtet. Einfach Suchfunktion benutzen oder schau doch auch mal hier.
Gruß
Herby...

Lachsy war schneller, aber egal, doppelt hält besser. )


----------



## bosko (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo Pit,
ich bin auch auf Ofenloch reingefallen. Aber ich muß sagen: selber Schuld!
Man kann sich gegen solche Machenschaften nur wehren in dem man immer wieder im Forum schreibt.
Um so mehr man darüber redet, um so mehr Angeler werden hellhörig. Irgend wann zahlt Ofenloch die Zeche.

Gruß  Bosko


----------



## esox_105 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil  . Wer trotzdem dort einkauft ist selber schuld |kopfkrat .


----------



## Pete (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

die, da n päckchen haken bestellen, sind wirklich doof...die, die es schaffen, dass jemand drauf reinfällt, sind nichts weiter als clever ... mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen...sucht die fehler bei euch, so wie bosko!!! hut ab....#h


----------



## tidecutter (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

bin die linkliste mit empfehlungen an interessanten seiten hier im board durchgegangen :b  
vielleicht guckt da mod nochmal durch


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ich finde solche Firmen sollten öffendlich am Pranger gestellt werden. Das heist : Eine extra Seite einrichten um solche machenschaften aufzudecken bzw. andere Angler davor zu warnen !!! Und zwar so das man sofort darauf zurück greifen kann. Ohne im Board danach suchen zu müssen !


----------



## Kalle25 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo Pit,

im AB (von Anglern für Angler) ist zu dem Thema schon eine Menge geschrieben worden. Jeder kann hier seine Erfahrungen einbringen. Wenn man zudem in Ebay die Bewertungen und auch die Geschäftsbedingungen liest, kann sich jeder ein Bild davon machen, ob er bei X oder Y etwas ersteigern möchte. 

Das AB ist jedoch nicht dazu da, ein explizites Schwarzbuch zu führen. Auf welcher Grundlage sollten wir das tun? Bei besagtem Händler gibt es ja auch zufriedene Kunden.

Mein persönlicher Tipp: Schaut einfach wieder mal beim Händler in Eurer Nähe vorbei. Bei Ebay ist nicht alles mies aber auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


----------



## Seebaer (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Kalle25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pit,
> 
> im AB (von Anglern für Angler) ist zu dem Thema schon eine Menge geschrieben worden. Jeder kann hier seine Erfahrungen einbringen. Wenn man zudem in Ebay die Bewertungen und auch die Geschäftsbedingungen liest, kann sich jeder ein Bild davon machen, ob er bei X oder Y etwas ersteigern möchte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Kalle25

#r |good: Denke Du hast alles gesagt #6 #6 #6


----------



## esox_105 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

... dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen #6 .


----------



## ironworker (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Genau auf den Punkt gebracht!!!!!!

Es gibt so etwas wie AGB(Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen) einfach NUR
lesen.Dann hätte sich im Vorfeld schon alles erledigt:

Viele Grüße Ironworker


----------



## plattform7 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Das Thema entwickelt sich neben C&R zu einem Lieblingsthema in AB.... Zumindest scheint es mir so...

@bosko
#r Selbstkritik ist immer noch das Wichtigste!

@Kalle
gut gesagt, dem kann man zustimmen

@pit
Hier mal ein Paar Sachen für dich rausgefunden:

Wenn man das Wort Beschiss in Wikipedia eingibt, dann bekommt man:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der *Betrug* ist eine Täuschung, um den Getäuschten dazu zu veranlassen, über sein Vermögen oder das eines Dritten zu verfügen, ohne dafür eine angemessene Gegenleistung (sog. Äquivalent) zu erhalten.


 
Weiter unten stehen dann die wichtigen Begriffligkeiten dazu, ich zitiere nur ein Paar wichtige:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Objektiver Tatbestand:*
> 
> Die Tathandlung ist die Vorspiegelung falscher (sic! es gibt nur wahre Tatsachen!) oder die Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen. (Aufgrund der schlechten Abgrenzbarkeit spricht man von der einheitlichen Tatmodalität der *Täuschung* über Tatsachen.)
> Täuschung ist hierbei die intellektuelle Einwirkung auf das Vorstellungsbild eines anderen, durch die eine unrichtige Vorstellung über Tatsachen erzeugt oder aufrecht erhalten werden soll. Tatsachen sind alle konkreten Geschehnisse und Zustände der Vergangeheit oder Gegenwart, die die Außenwelt oder psychische Vorgänge betreffen und dem Beweis zugänglich sind (Lackner in Lackner/Kühl, StGB, § 263 Rdnr. 4). Die Täuschung kann ausdrücklich (schriftlich, mündlich, durch Gesten), schlüssig (das Gesamtverhalten des Täters ist nach der Verkehrsanschauung als Erklärung über eine Tatsache zu verstehen) oder durch Unterlassen (nicht verhindern / beseitigen eines Irrtums trotz Aufklärungspflicht) erfolgen.


 
Und nun kommt der Wichtigste Satz in diesem Fall:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Versuch des Betruges ist nach der allgemeinen Lehre dann gegeben, wenn bereits zur Vornahme von Täuschungshandlungen unmittelbar angesetzt wurde. Ist der angestrebte Vermögensvorteil jedoch rechtmäßig, liegt weder ein versuchter noch ein vollendeter Betrug vor.


 
Nun kannste dir überlegen |kopfkrat , ob das, was du beschrieben hast ein wirklicher Beschiss (=Betrug) ist oder einfach nur zwar auf die dreiste Art und Weise, aber rechtmäßig korrekt angeforderte Gegenleistung... 

Über die Angemessenheit der Versandkosten wollen wir hier nicht streiten, in den meisten Fällen sind wir uns einig.... Aber die Fähigkeit einen kalkulatorischen Gesamtpreis einer Auktion *vor Abgabe des Gebotes* zu ermitteln, scheint für viele Mitmenschen ein wirkliches Problem zu sein... Die Ursache liegt meiner Meinung nach meist in der allgemeinen Einstellung und allgemeinem Kaufverhalten (Geiz ist geil). 

Nun, da muss man aber danach keinen Bösen suchen, wir leben alle hier in der freien Wirtschaft, die auch von der Mehrzahl so gewünscht ist und jeder kann so viel oder so wenig verlangen, wie er lüstig ist... Und solange es Menschen gibt, die eben nur auf den Auktionspreis schauen, ohne Versandkostenhinweise durchzulesen, wird dieser Händler es auch so unverändert weiter machen... 

Über andere Machenschaften des Anbieters wollen wir hier nicht reden, es ist ja schon genug gesagt worden im AB... #h


----------



## Mr. Lepo (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Kalle25 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........................
> Mein persönlicher Tipp: Schaut einfach wieder mal beim Händler in Eurer Nähe vorbei. Bei Ebay ist nicht alles mies aber auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


 

.... genau so ist es! Bei ner Tasse Kaffee und nem Plausch erfährt man dann nebenbei auch noch was es neues gibt am und auf'm Wasser.  |supergri


----------



## PROLOGIC (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hi,
also ich habe vor 2 Wochen bei Ofenloch über ebay eine Pelzer Waage (bis 32kg) plus das passende Scale Case ersteigert. Da waren dei Versandkosten auch 9,90€. Fand ich persönlich auch etwas hoch. Da mein Gebot jedoch sehr niedrig war ist das mit den Versandkosten ja egal. Denke dass ich auf jeden Fall billig weggekommen bin. Der Versand erfolgte dann sehr schnell (ca drei Tage nach Geldeingang) und somit war ich dann eigentlich sehr zufrieden#6 .

PROLOGIC


----------



## krauthis7 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

einmal und niieeee wieder


----------



## Cerfat (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Mal noch so ein dreistes Beispiel:

FOX Buch Modern Guide to Carp Fishing
 Preis:  EUR 13,99

Versandkosten:  EUR 7,99 -- Versicherter Versand 

http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-Buch-Modern-...itemZ7220285888QQcategoryZ56728QQcmdZViewItem

-----------------------------------------------------------
Gleiches Buch bietet dieser Händler auch in UK an.

BRAND NEW FOX GUIDE TO MODERN CARP FISHING BOOK

 price:  £7.99 (Approximately EUR 11.51) 

http://cgi.ebay.ie/BRAND-NEW-FOX-GU...itemZ7221673645QQcategoryZ72647QQcmdZViewItem


Und jetzt als größerer Händler mal so einen Posten direkt in UK zu Händlerpreisen eingekauft und alle Unkosten zusammen gerechnet, dann braucht man hier nicht lange zu rechnen um zu wissen was hier dann für ein satter Gewinn mit der Abzocke gemacht wird.


----------



## noworkteam (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

was wollt ihr "abgezogenen, betrogenen" eigentlich ??

a.) es muss keiner dort einkaufen
b.) es muss keiner den ebay-shop besuchen

abzocke, versandkosten betrug , reingefallen etc etc etc...., 

außerhalb der geiz-ist-geil-welt müsst ihr halt damit leben, die versandkosten sind satt im vergleich zu anderen shop´s..aber

1. ihr wisst es vorher wenn ihr dort kauft (ich gehe davon aus das ihr auch die nebensächlichkeiten bei ebay durchlest zb. VERSANDKOSTEN etc.)
2. wenns euch nicht passt, kauft dort nichts
3. macht doch selber ein shop auf und nehmt auch 9,99 euronen versandkosten...und werdet reich

ich kann es wirklich nicht mehr hören,.#q ...:v 

DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND......erst lesen dann kaufen ansonsten nicht immer schreien:
 ABZOCKE, REINGEFALLEN, BETRUG....

und vielleicht auch mal den Fehler ("hab ich nicht gelesen...") bei sich selber suchen.......

ICH HABE FERTIG

Noworkteam


----------



## plattform7 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@noworkteam

Hehe... Solche Threads werden auch in der Zukunft kommen, da bin ich mir sicher... Und Cerfat wird auch immer diesen Leuten mit einem hammerharten Beispiel aus der Praxis zur Seite stehen, um die Empörung gegenüber den "Neu-Milliarderen" kund zu tun, die aufgrund der Versandkosten so reich geworden sind ... |rolleyes


----------



## noworkteam (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@plattform7

ja ich weiss, bei manchen lebt der wahre kommunismus mit seinen veb-standard-preisen auch noch im jahre 2006 richtig auf ....wenn auch nur lokal 2 cm hinter der stirn

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Fliegenspezi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> .... genau so ist es! Bei ner Tasse Kaffee und nem Plausch erfährt man dann nebenbei auch noch was es neues gibt am und auf'm Wasser.  |supergri


 
Als Angelgerätefachverkäuferassistent kann ich dem nur zustimmen!!!#h 

TL
Tom


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> was wollt ihr "abgezogenen, betrogenen" eigentlich ??
> 
> a.) es muss keiner dort einkaufen
> b.) es muss keiner den ebay-shop besuchen
> ...



*ABSOLUTE ZUSTIMMUNG !*
Es steht alles da & jeder kann zuvor abwägen, ob er letztlich den Artikel erwerben möchte .. ODER ABER NICHT !
Keiner zwingt einen dazu !
Bin ebenfalls für einen Powerseller bei ebay tätig .. & es gibt immer Menschen, denen man es einfach nicht Recht machen kann & Bewertungen in folgender Form abgeben:
*NEGATIVE BEWERTUNG: DER PREIS (Artikel) WAR VIEL ZU HOCH ! VERSANDKOSTEN OK*

Ich meine, was soll man zu solchen Äusserungen denn noch sagen ??? #q #q #q 

Also sucht die Fehler zuerst bei Euch, denn jeder, wirklich jeder, kann sich zuvor informieren .. auch wenn wie bei Ofenloch, die Kostenauflistung nur etwas schwer zu finden ist. (für mich ein Kritikpunkt bei denen)
Der weitere ist, die Art & Weise, der Beantwortung mancher Bewertungen .. so sollte kein Kunde behandelt werden.

mfg
basti


----------



## plattform7 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Noch mal ein Paar Hinweise rechtlicher Form :q :

*Abzocke:*
(veraltet) das überhöhte finanzielle Ausbeuten eines Kunden, Mitspielers oder Geschäftspartners durch Wucher oder Betrug.

Betrug ist ja oben schon erklährt worden, zu *Wucher*:

Als *Wucher* bezeichnet man das Verlangen des Anbieters einer Leistung nach einer deutlich überhöhten Gegenleistung in Ausnutzung eines Ungleichgewichts in der Freiheit der objektiven Willensentscheidung.
In Deutschland ist Wucher ein im Absatz 2 des § 138 BGB besonders geregelter Unterfall des sittenwidrigen Rechtsgeschäfts.
*§ 138 BGB* (1) Ein Rechtsgeschäft, das gegen die guten Sitten verstößt, ist nichtig. (2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen. *Wann Leistung und Gegenleistung in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zueinander stehen, ist einer umfassenden Würdigung des Einzelfalls zu entnehmen:*

Eine _*Zwangslage*_ liegt vor, wenn dem Opfer des Wuchergeschäfts das Eingehen dieses Geschäfts als das kleinere Übel erscheint. (_Beispiel:_ Um eine fällige Geldschuld zu begleichen, nimmt jemand bei einer Privatperson einen Kredit auf, der mit 10 Prozent pro Tag verzinslich ist).

_*Unerfahrenheit*_ ist ein Mangel an Lebens- oder Geschäftserfahrung. (_Beispiel:_ Ein frisch zugewanderter Green Card-Besitzer lässt sich darauf ein, für eine kleine Einzimmerwohnung 2.000 € pro Monat zu bezahlen, weil er mit den Preisen nicht vertraut ist.)

Ein _*Mangel an Urteilsvermögen*_ besteht, wenn jemandem in erheblichem Maße die Fähigkeit fehlt, sich bei rechtsgeschäftlichem Handeln von vernünftigen Beweggründen leiten zu lassen oder das Äquivalenzverhältnis der beiderseitigen Leistungen richtig zu bewerten. (_Beispiel:_ Mit einer Person geringer Intelligenz wird ein für sie eindeutig nachteiliger komplizierter Versicherungsvertrag geschlossen.)

Unter _*erheblicher Willensschwäche*_ ist eine verminderte Widerstandsfähigkeit zu verstehen (_zum Beispiel:_ Drogenabhängigkeit, Alkoholismus.)



Wenn man also in diesem Fall von einer Abzocke sprechen will und der Fall des Betruges ja eindeutig nicht stattgefunden hat, dann bleibt für den Betroffenen nur das Aussuchen eines der oben angeführten Gründe für einen Wucherfall. Der Fall der Zwangslage und Unerfahrenheit scheint mir von Anfang an nicht zu zutreffen. 

Es bleiben also die zwei unteren Gründe übig und jeder, der dann immer noch der Überzeugung ist, es handele sich hierbei um Wucher, um das Vorhandensein einer Abzocke gewährleisten zu können, möge sich eine der unteren Kathegorien auszusuchen und sich dort einzuordnen... :q :q :q


----------



## bosko (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

*Mit Ofenloch vor Gericht?*
Moin zusammen,
mir hat die Firma *Ofenloch bzw. Topbite *vor einiger Zeit mit Inkassobüro und gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren geroht, weil ich vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten bin. Der Grund war, das *Topbite *nicht mehrere Artikel zusammen packen wollte um mir Porto und Versandkosten zu ersparen.
Erst in diesem Monent habe ich begriffen was bei *Ofenloch bzw. Topbite* abläuft! Ich habe dann nach einiger Zeit, mit Recht, von Ebay eine Abmahnung wegen nicht Abnahme bestellter Ware erhalten.
Die drohunng von *Ofenloch bzw. Topbite* habe ich meinem Anwalt übergeben. Dieser riet mir auf das Inkassobüro überhaupt nicht zu reagieren, und gegen den Mahnbescheid Wiederspruch eizulegen. Er war der Meinung das Firma *Ofenloch bzw. Topbite* vor Gericht keine Chance hätten. Ich glaube er hatte Recht, ich habe von dieser ungewöhnlichen Firma nie wieder etwas gehört
Ich möchte gerne wissen ob die Firma *Ofenloch bzw. Topbite *schon einmal einen Angler vor Gericht gezerrt hat.
Es wäre sicher interessant zu wissen ob di Firma *Ofenloch bzw.Topbite* tatsächlich Ihre Kunden wegen Unstimmigkeiten bei den Versandkosten vor Gericht bringt. Dort würde sich sicher klären ob es nicht doch Wucher ist.

Gruß Bosko


----------



## tidecutter (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

ist schon interessant, zu sehen, wie man seinen namen wegen ein paar euro versandkosten verbrennen kann.


----------



## fiskes (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

also ich für meinen Teil kann lesen und kenne die Pflichten, die bei einem Geschäft bei Ebay ( gültiger Kaufvertrag ) entstehen. Also kann ich mich hinterher nicht aufregen, wenn ich alles gelesen habe und dem ZUSTIMME !!!
Gruß fiskes


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon interessant, zu sehen, wie man seinen namen wegen ein paar euro versandkosten verbrennen kann.


 
Anders herum wird ein Schuh daraus: Diese "paar Euro Versandkosten" sind eben keine reinen Versandkosten, sondern Teil deren Preisstellung und die angeblich günstigen Preise sind meiner Meinung nach nicht Endpreis, sondern der Endpreis setzt sich meiner Meinung nach zusammen aus dem in der Auktion "suggerierten" Preis, dem Anteil real anfallender Versandkosten und dem Teil, der eben für Verpackung, Versnad etc drauf geschlagen werden. Das ich wahrscheinlich richtig liege, zeigt deren Methode, dass sie nämlich in vielen Fällen gar nicht erst vor haben, Versandkosten durch Sammelversand zu sparen, sondern sich wohl oft schlicht weigern, damit der Kunde trotz Mehrfachkauf mehrfach Versandkosten zahlen soll. 

Genau darüber häufen sich ja die Beschwerden.


----------



## plattform7 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich wahrscheinlich richtig liege, zeigt deren Methode, dass sie nämlich in vielen Fällen gar nicht erst vor haben, Versandkosten durch Sammelversand zu sparen, sondern sich wohl oft schlicht weigern, damit der Kunde trotz Mehrfachkauf mehrfach Versandkosten zahlen soll.
> 
> Genau darüber häufen sich ja die Beschwerden.


 
Klar, Aali, das ist die Politik, aber auch das ist in jeder Auktion klar und deutlich vermerkt, deshalb kann man hier meiner Meinung nach auch nicht von Abzocke sprechen. Wer lesen kann und will, wird es auch bemerken und dann entscheiden, ob er kauft oder nicht... Viele tun´s nicht und regen sich danach auf, warum?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Also so langsam reicht das doch mit dem Gemeckere darüber und die Attraktion ist doch eigentlich vorbei. Wenn jeder das mal seinen ganzen Kumpels und in den Vereinen herum erzählt hat, müßte das doch eigenlich reichen und jeder weiß bescheid wo er bzw. nicht in Zukunft einkauft :g, oder?


----------



## Rotauge (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Junge, Junge, alle 2 Wochen ne neue Ofenloch-Diskussion!!!!?

Der Tenor ist doch klar: Wem es nicht passt, der bestellt da erst gar nicht.

Ich bestell da nicht, also muss ich mich auch gar nicht (künstlich?) darüber aufregen. Die Versandbedingungen dieses Anbierters sind doch ausführlich bei Ebay dokumentiert. Also, wen's stört - Finger weg. |wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, Aali, das ist die Politik, aber auch das ist in jeder Auktion klar und deutlich vermerkt, deshalb kann man hier meiner Meinung nach auch nicht von Abzocke sprechen. Wer lesen kann und will, wird es auch bemerken und dann entscheiden, ob er kauft oder nicht... Viele tun´s nicht und regen sich danach auf, warum?


 
Hier liefen schon einige Threads darüber. Warum ist eine gute Frage. Damals beschwerten sich viele, dass sie irgendwelche Gebühren bei Mehrfachkauf in den AGBs versteckt hatten, die sich die wenigsten wohl beim Kauf von 10 Brandungsvorfächern reinziehen dürften. 

Nuerdings meine ich zu lesen, dass die wohl nun eine andere Schiene zu fahren scheinen, nämlich einfach Mehrfachversand trotz anderer Möglichkeit schlicht verweigern, um mehrfach versand berechnen zu können.

Warum ist immer nch eine gute Frage, ich persönlich sichte grundsätzlich die Bewertungen und würde solche Shgops nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen.

Natürlich ist der Käufer selber schuld. Ist auc die Oma, die den Typne rein läßt, der ihr dann die Bude leer räumt. 

Ich würde auch nie behaupten, die handeln illegal, aber die rechnen klar damit, dass viele Kunden nicht seitenlange AGBs lesen. 

Das hat Methode und solche Methoden sind eigentlich dazu da, dass man seine Angelkollegen davor warnt. Daher versetehe ich die nicht, "die es nicht mehr lesen können". Die werden ja nicht gezwungen, oder? Solln sie halt drüber weg lesen und gut ist. Andererseits, wenn solche Threads immer schön oben bleiben, dann wissen die, die es "nicht mehr lesen können", dass sie es nicht lesen brauchen, Neulinge werden aber sicherlich dadurch immer wieder aufmerksam gemacht und gewarnt. Das kann am Ende nur in jedermanns Interesse sein.

Mit der gleichen Berechtigung könnte ich auch sagen, "ich kanns nicht mehr lesen, dass dauernd vor neuen Viren hier gewarnt wird". Das steht auch auf jeder gängigen Providerstartseite und jeder PC Neuling weiss, dass man sich die im netz einhandelt, oder? Trotzdem bin ich dankbar, sowas zu sehen, wenn ich über meine Tastatur direkt hier einwähle, ohne die Startseite meines Providers vorher benutzt zu haben.

Ich vermute viel mehr, viele von denen, "die es nicht mehr lesen können" haben teilweise selber Shops und habens nicht so damit, dass solche Methoden zu laut diskutiert werden und warm gehalten werden. 

Vielleicht denken mal die "ich kanns nicht mehr Sehens" mal drüber nach, ob ernsthaft jeder Beitrag für sie exklusiv geschrieben wird? Ist nicht so. Glaubts mir.


----------



## Timmy (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auc die Oma, die den Typne rein läßt, der ihr dann die Bude leer räumt.
> 
> ..................... Daher versetehe ich die nicht, "die es nicht mehr lesen können". Die werden ja nicht gezwungen, oder? Solln sie halt drüber weg lesen und gut ist. Andererseits, wenn solche Threads immer schön oben bleiben, dann wissen die, die es "nicht mehr lesen können", dass sie es nicht lesen brauchen, Neulinge werden aber sicherlich dadurch immer wieder aufmerksam gemacht und gewarnt. Das kann am Ende nur in jedermanns Interesse sein.



Bin hundertprozentig Deiner Meinung!#6 #6


----------



## bosko (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo Aali Barba,

du hast den Nagel genau auf den Kopf getroffen.
Denn es ist ziemlich einfach: steter Tropen hölt den Stein.

Gruß Bosko


----------



## tidecutter (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Anders herum wird ein Schuh daraus: Diese "paar Euro Versandkosten" sind eben keine reinen Versandkosten, sondern Teil deren Preisstellung und die angeblich günstigen Preise sind meiner Meinung nach nicht Endpreis, sondern der Endpreis setzt sich meiner Meinung nach zusammen aus dem in der Auktion "suggerierten" Preis, dem Anteil real anfallender Versandkosten und dem Teil, der eben für Verpackung, Versnad etc drauf geschlagen werden. Das ich wahrscheinlich richtig liege, zeigt deren Methode, dass sie nämlich in vielen Fällen gar nicht erst vor haben, Versandkosten durch Sammelversand zu sparen, sondern sich wohl oft schlicht weigern, damit der Kunde trotz Mehrfachkauf mehrfach Versandkosten zahlen soll.
> 
> Genau darüber häufen sich ja die Beschwerden.



ist ja alles richtig! 
trotzdem sind es, gemessen am geschäftsbetrieb, pro kunde nur ein paar pimperlinge und um die pro kunde zu kriegen, setzen die jedesmal den verlust dieses einen kunden aufs spiel. das meinte ich mit ein paar euro und in der folge verbranntem namen der firma, so wie die reagieren. 

das die masse an kunden, die scheinbar dennoch da kaufen, letztendlich aus den paar euros ne große summe werden lassen, braucht man doch nicht zu diskutieren! und ob das am ende versandkosten, bestellungsaufwendung, trägheitsbekämpfungsgebühr, mischkalkulation heißt oder man härtere rechtliche begrifflichkeiten wählt, ist doch völlig bockwurst...


----------



## Marlow (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ich verstehe es echt nicht, unterrichtet man nicht mehr einfache Mathematik? Mensch Leute es steht alles Haarklein auf deren Auktionen und wenn sich da jemand 10 Vorfächer einzeln ersteigert dann hat den nicht mehr alle an der Pfanne. Und wenn ich mir die Anzahl der Verkäufe ansehe dann scheinen die paar Männekens die hier immer wieder diese netten Themen aufleben lassen wohl in der argen Minderheit zu sein.
Und ich gebe zu bedenken das auch bei Ofenloch es ne Menge Wiederholungstäter gibt, zu überprüfen mit "Sellers best Friend"....
Junge junge junge |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist immer nch eine gute Frage, ich persönlich sichte grundsätzlich die Bewertungen und würde solche Shgops nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen.


Ist schon richtig, genau.


			
				bosko schrieb:
			
		

> Denn es ist ziemlich einfach: steter Tropen hölt den Stein.


und das sicherlich auch.

ABER: im Moment wird dem Shop dadurch eher zuviel Aufmerksamkeit zugedacht und damit sowas wie "Skandalwerbung" ala Bildzeitung gemacht. |rolleyes 
Wichtig ist doch, das neben den Boardis, die das jetzt wochen/monatelang durchgekaut haben, eher auch mal die anderen echten Newbies "draußen" diese Geschichten kennen. Wer da jetzt noch kauft, ist eh unverbesserlich hartnäckig im Nehmen. Das wäre meine Meinung zu dieser "unendlichen Geschichte". :g


----------



## Cerfat (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Man kann es einfach nicht mehr anders sagen, aber diese Firma ist wohl dem absoluten Oberwahn des Abzockens verfallen.

Jetzt verlangen die doch tatsächlich schon summasumarum 28,00 Euro für dieses Buch.
Für den Preis bekommt man schon zwei Bücher ink. aller Unkosten wenn man sie über eine örtliche Buchhandlung bestellt.

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/5613/quickshot123zs.jpg

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228820892&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Und dann noch schreiben 

"Das Buch ist in deutschland noch gar nicht im Fachhandel zu haben ..." 

das ist ja wohl der Höhepunkt der Geschmacklosigkeit.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Morgen Cerfat !

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du jenes in Deiner örtlichen Buchhandlung bestellen kannst ??? Glaube ich eigentlich nicht ... habe zumindest soeben mal bei unserem Händler reingeschaut & der führt dieses auch nicht.
Arbeite gelegentlich in einer Buchhandlung.
Ist das die 1. Auflage ?

mfg
basti

p.s.: Und wie gesagt, es MUSS KEINER dort kaufen, wenn er denkt, der Preis passt nicht  Wenn Du ihn deshalb als Abzocker hinstellst, darfst Du das in 1000000 anderen Gewerben ebenfalls tun, denn das ist ein Punkt der Marktwirtschaft .. Gewinn einfahren


----------



## Cerfat (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Cerfat !
> 
> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du jenes in Deiner örtlichen Buchhandlung bestellen kannst ???
> mfg
> basti



Da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Denn ich war dazu eztra mal bei uns in die größte Buchhandlung vor Ort. Das Buck aus UK zu bestellen ist absolut kein Problem.
Die Handlingkosten dafür kämen etwa auf 5-6 Euro sowie einer Lieferzeit von etwa 6-8 Werktagen.

Sprache: Englisch
Taschenbuch - 148 Seiten - Fox International 
Erscheinungsdatum: 1. Dezember 2005
ISBN: 0954923812


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Sprache: Englisch
> Taschenbuch - 148 Seiten - Fox International
> Erscheinungsdatum: 1. Dezember 2005
> ISBN: 0954923812



Haste das da oben aus Amazon kopiert ?
Also so richtig glaube ich nicht, dass Deine Buchhandlung das Ding aus den UK holen täte, zumal es dann sicherlich auch z.B. in Amazon eingestellt wäre.
Wie ist der reguläre Preis des Buches denn dort ?

basti


----------



## MelaS72 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

ich muss hier zustimmen, dass die 9,90 Euro  Versandkosten extrem hoch sind. Auch muss ich zustimmen, dass jeder selber Schuld ist, wenn er sich die AGB und Bewertungen nicht durchliest.
Mein Mann hat, kurz nach der Anmeldung hier im AB bei Ofenloch was auf Beobachtung gestellt (2 Rollen). Er fragte *vor* Gebotabgabe an, ob das ganze in ein Paket (also einmal Versandkosten) geht. Das wurde bejaht!!! Dann kam die Ware (in 2 Paketen!) und kurze Zeit später noch eine Rechnung, über weitere 9,90 Euro. Einmal, nie wieder. Die Werbung landet heute direkt ungelesen im Mülleimer. Es geht nix darüber bei unserem Händler nen Kaffee trinken zu gehen, klönen und Erfahrungsaustausch von Angesicht zu Angesicht!


----------



## spinnfischer77 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ich kann auch nur sagen wer da bestellt ist selber schuld !!!!


----------



## Cerfat (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/4372/quickshot130fu.jpg

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Buch-Guide-t...221159954QQcategoryZ30758QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Der Händler wird das Buch bestimmt auch nicht verschenken und hat auch bestimmt gerechnet.


----------



## noworkteam (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

moin kostet hier :7,99 GBP sprich 11,52€ zzgl. versand

ich frag mich manchmal  wieso alle sich auf gerade diesen ebay-verkäufer einschiessen ???|kopfkrat , ihr konnt doch lesen und werdet nicht mit vorgehaltener waffe zum kauf genötigt....

habt ihr wirklich nichts bessers zutun als hier die moralische-hilfe-ein-ebay-abzocker-fahne hoch zuhalten????

wer heutzutage glaubt und denkt: ebay muss als preisvorgabe das nonplusultra sein sollte einfach mal wieder in die läden um die ecke gehen,.., ihr trifft menschen is wirklich wahr und nachmal wenn eure sterne schön im uranus stehen, stimmt sogar auch der preis....

unglaublich aber wahr

kopfschüttelnder gruss

noworkteam

PS. andere ebay-shop verkaufen teilweise schrott aber da stimmen ja die versandkosten|supergri


----------



## Effe (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Moin, 

witzigerweise verkauft "Topbite" (gehören ja wohl auch zu Offenloch) das Buch momentan für 13,99 € + 7,99 €. Siehe http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-Buch-Modern-Guide-to-Carp-Fishing_W0QQitemZ7229057635QQcategoryZ56728QQcmdZViewItem

Die bei Topbite und Offenloch gemachte Aussage "_das Buch ist in deutschland noch gar nicht im Fachhandel zu haben, in England wird es erst wenige Tage vor Weihnachten zu haben sein. Schlagen Sie zu_", ist dann aber ein Hohn! Wenn das Erscheinungsdatum 1.12.2005 war! Ist auch ein bißchen unlogisch fast ein Jahr vor Veröffentlichung wird es in Deutschland verkauft 

Bei Monstertackle verkaufen Sie (seit 13.3.06) es bereits für 12,50 € (allerdings mit 25 € Mindestbestellwert bei 6 € Versand) Siehe http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/product_info.php?products_id=2410

Dauert also nicht mehr lange und man hat mehr Händler zur Auswahl und die Wahl sollte man auch nutzen!

Mir geht es so, wenn ich bei Ebay stöber und sehe schon in der Übersicht Versand 9,99 €, sehe ich mir den Artikel meist gar nicht mehr an. Denn gerade das zusammenlegen von mehreren Auktionen/Sofortkäufen macht für mich die Sache interessant. Bietet Offenloch nicht, also kauf ich dort dann nicht! Falls ich aber einen bestimmten Artikel benötige und die Kosten mit Versand im Limit liegen, warum nicht? Zumal die Versandkosten, wie schon berichtet, schon etwas moderater werden.

Gruß Effe


----------



## feedex (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

So, wir sind also wieder am Thema "Ofenloch", weil wieder einmal jemand auf die Bürstädter hereingefallen ist und nun seinen Frust hier niederschreibt.

Ist doch wirklich nichts Neues, oder? Es passiert in schöner Regelmässigkeit, dass (ich versuche es jetzt voooorsichtig zu formulieren) jemand nach Abschluß eines Geschäftes mit Fa. Ofenloch feststellt, das es finanziell mehr nach sich zieht, als anfangs geahnt wurde.

Natürlich finden sich - wie immer - genug Leute, die in das gleiche Horn stossen und lauthals nach Kreuzigung und öffentlicher Verbrennung schreien.
Wie ich gesehen habe, ist auch schon die Fraktion dabei, die dem "Ankläger" auch noch mangelnde Umsicht, rechtliche Legasthenie oder sogar simpel Blödheit unterstellt.

ABER TROTZDEM:

Es gibt eben Menschen, die spontan kaufen, ohne den Verkäufer von einer Wirtschaftdetektei prüfen zu lassen oder zumindest dessen Bewertungen ausgiebig zu studieren. Manche lesen ungern in AGB's oder verstehen sie - wenn sie es doch tun - nicht in vollem Umfang. Es gibt auch Menschen, die ganz einfach leichtsinnig oder vertrauensselig sind.

Und deswegen sollten Anbieter, denen man zumindest zweifelhafte und moralisch nicht voll vertretbare Praktiken nachsagen kann, hier zum Mittelpunkt der Diskussion werden.
Damit Jeder, der - warum auch immer - auf solche Anbieter hereinfallen könnte, davor gewarnt wird!

Liebe Mods, ich hoffe das nach den Verbalgefechten vergangener Ofenloch-Threads meine Wortwahl AB-AGB-konform und rechtlich einwandfrei erfolgt ist...wir wollen ja nicht wieder den Zorn einer gewissen Firma wecken!


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@noworkteam

#r |good:


----------



## esox_105 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ofenloch hatte vor einiger Zeit bei ebay Rollen von Spro im 5er Pack eingestellt. Die Versandkosten sollten die obligatorischen 9,90 € betragen.

Die Rollen wurden dann für etwas über 5 € versteigert. Der jenige welcher, der dann die Rollen ersteigert hatte, sollte 5 mal die Versandkosten bezahlen mit der Begründung: Kein Kombiversand möglich.

Obwohl die 5 Rollen Gegenstand einer Auktion waren, sollte 5 mal Porto bezahlt werden.

So kann man sich auch seine Kohle wieder reinholen wenn der Verkaufspreis zu niedrig ist.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ofenloch hatte vor einiger Zeit bei ebay Rollen von Spro im 5er Pack eingestellt. Die Versandkosten sollten die obligatorischen 9,90 € betragen.
> 
> Die Rollen wurden dann für etwas über 5 € versteigert. Der jenige welcher, der dann die Rollen ersteigert hatte, sollte 5 mal die Versandkosten bezahlen mit der Begründung: Kein Kombiversand möglich.
> 
> ...


Kombiversand bezieht sich aber auf verschiedene Artikel und nicht fünf gleiche aus einer Auktion. 
Wenn der Käufer es aber mit sich machen lässt... :c


----------



## Cerfat (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> So, wir sind also wieder am Thema "Ofenloch", weil wieder einmal jemand auf die Bürstädter hereingefallen ist und nun seinen Frust hier niederschreibt.



Nein, Frust von der Seele schreib ich mir hier nicht. Ich habe noch nie etwas dort gekauft und werde es auch garantiert nicht, egal ob ebay oder Webshop.

Aber es fallen leider noch viel zu viele drauf rein und in anderen Bereichen von ebay wird noch um einiges heftiger und mehr abgezockt, aber wir sind ja schließlich beim Angelsport hier.

Auch dieser ganze Italo-Müll den die anbieten, Schrott hoch zehn, was wollen die Leute nur damit ?

Oder die größeren Versender, da zahlt keiner mehr wie 2-3 Euro fürs Packerl egal womit sie versenden. Ein Gewinn der jeder Geschäftslage entbehrt, sprich, nur darauf ausgerichtet ist den/die Käufer abzuzocken.

Alle Gebühren, Unkosten etc. hoch und zwichen quer gerechnet ... man darf keinen auffordern, die Leute sollten und brauchen nur ihr klaren Verstand einschalten und solche Firmen wären schnell weg vom Fenster oder sie würden ihr Geschäftsgebahren ändern.

Aber es ist leider und wird es wohl auch immer so bleiben, ein Teil der Menschheit will beschissen und betrogen werden damit sie happy sind, Traurig...Traurig.


----------



## feedex (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@Cerfat

Ich hoffe doch, Du hast nicht nur den ersten Satz meines Postings gelesen...es wirkt fast so. Dann dürfte Dir vermutlich die wenig dezente Ironie meiner Aussage entgangen sein...


----------



## angler0507 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> So, wir sind also wieder am Thema "Ofenloch", weil wieder einmal jemand auf die Bürstädter hereingefallen ist und nun seinen Frust hier niederschreibt.
> 
> Ist doch wirklich nichts Neues, oder? Es passiert in schöner Regelmässigkeit, dass (ich versuche es jetzt voooorsichtig zu formulieren) jemand nach Abschluß eines Geschäftes mit Fa. Ofenloch feststellt, das es finanziell mehr nach sich zieht, als anfangs geahnt wurde.
> 
> ...




|good:

Ich halte die "Konsumenten-Seite" für eine der wichtigsten des AB und bin froh wenn mich andere Angler vor fragwürdigen Händlern warnen – auch wenn in diesem Fall die Benutzung der "Suche"- Funktion gelangt hätte. Er hats nicht gemacht, seis drum: Wens nicht interessiert, der öffnet den Link nicht: Wo ist das Problem?

Und eins muss ich mir jetzt doch mal von der Seele schreiben: Die Formulierung "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil" ist echt übel: Altklug, abgedroschen, phrasenhaft, arrogant, überflüssig und zudem rhetorisch äusserst infantil und plumb.  :v 
Ich meine damit jetzt wirklich niemand persönlich. Mir geht diese Floskel nur einfach auf den Sack, weil sie auch im AB immer und immer wieder auftaucht – und ich mich immer und immer wieder darüber ärgere. 
Nichts für ungut, ist jetzt grad mal aus mir rausgeplatzt.#t


----------



## bosko (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Moin,
ich möchte den Ausführungen von angler0507“ anschließen. Die Formulierung "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil" finde ich beleidigend und zum erbrechen.Diese Formulierung ist in einem privaten Kreis bei einem leichten Thema von Angesicht zu Angesicht sicher eher am Platze.
Gruß  Bosko


----------



## noworkteam (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

hallo zusammen,

eigentlich hatte ich ja fertig, aber ich muss dem kribbeln in den fingern nach einer anstrengenden woche einfach nachgeben.....|supergri 

so dann wollen wir mal eine kleine hilfestellung als tip für ebay geben:

www.bewertungspruefer.de

setzt den link in euere favoriten und checkt den verkäufer vorher ab.
ergebnis: ihr könnt euch einen überblick machen über die nicht so doll abgelaufenen auktionen und deren hintergrund.

sollte die seite wegen rechtlichen massnahmen seitens ebay nicht mehr funktionieren, hier eine alternative:

www.toolhaus.org

natürlich sollte mann / frau sich vorher den ratschlägen seitens ebay offen zeigen und sich auch entsprechend verhalten:

http://pages.ebay.de/help/buy/buyer_checklist.html

befolgt man diese kleinen hilfestellungen, sollte jeder angemeldete ebay-user in der lage sein, sich ein gründliches bild über 
- den möglicherweise für ihn interessanten artikel 
- den verkäufer 
- dessen verkaufbedingungen und negative Bewertungen
machen können.

nein, ich arbeite nicht bei ofenloch
nein, ich bekomme von den hohen versandkosten nichts ab
nein, ich werde für meine postings nicht bezahlt

was mich einfach stört ist 

keiner kauft dort, aber das geschrei ist gross
(_zitat cerfat:"Ich habe noch nie etwas dort gekauft" ,.., weiter unten:_
_"Auch dieser ganze Italo-Müll den die anbieten, Schrott hoch zehn",)_
|kopfkrat sachen gibt´s

andere webshop sind billiger
_(zitat cerfat: "Oder die größeren Versender, da zahlt keiner mehr wie 2-3 Euro fürs Packerl egal womit sie versenden")_
#6 Ulli-Dulli: prima shop, prima artikel (Lt foren-beiträge) nimmt auch im shop 6,90€ versandkosten. hat aber für weitere artikel nur 1,50 € aufschlag.

Es gibt auch Menschen, die ganz einfach leichtsinnig oder vertrauensselig sind.(zitat feedex)
:c sorry, wer sich leichtsinnig und vertrauensselig im internet aufhält, handelt grob fahrlässig, das ist genau die zielgruppe der "pishing"-mails, der trojaner und der offenen wlan-access-points.hier helfen diverse weiterbildungen(werden auch von ebay angeboten), ganz abgesehen davon das diese aussage den bisherigen käufern die eigene volle zurechnungs- und entscheidungsfähigkeit abspricht..

ich habe verständnis dafür, das man sich über die versandkosten / deren regelung sowie über die teilweise wirklich zum:v formulierten bewertungen seitens des verkäufers aufregen kann und ein Forum-Thema aufmacht.

wofür ich kein verständnis habe, das sich hier eine moralische diskussion entwickelt über versandkosten . angebot und nachfrage regeln bei uns die marktwirtschaft. jedem unternehmen ist es freigestellt (im rahmen der gesetzlichen bestimmungen) wie er seine ware anbietet. jedem verbraucher ist es freigestellt dieses angebot anzunehmen oder auch nicht. 

_zitat cerfat: ein Teil der Menschheit will beschissen und betrogen_ ..
_zitat pit der barsch: Meistens wegen Versandkosten beschiss..._
_zitat cerfat: ist wohl dem absoluten Oberwahn des Abzockens verfallen_

beschissen, betrogen, abgezockt
also wenn ich beschissen, betrogen, abgezockt gehe ich zu meinen rechtsanwalt des vertrauens und beauftrage ihn dagegen vorzugehen..

@cerfat: mach es doch auch so, geh zum ra und lass die sache durchchecken, vielleicht findet der ra ja einen ansatzpunkt um die kommenden möglichen käufer zu schützen und die anderen über 30.000 käufer aufzuklären.

@angler0507_ Zitat:"Und eins muss ich mir jetzt doch mal von der Seele schreiben: Die Formulierung "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil" ist echt übel: Altklug, abgedroschen, phrasenhaft, arrogant, überflüssig und zudem rhetorisch äusserst infantil und plumb. "_ 
Ist ist aber nun mal einfach so, das hat nix mit abgedroschen etc. zutun es gilt ebenso: "wer rechnen kann, ist klar im vorteil"

und zum guten schluss kommt auch noch:

@bosko:_ "Die Formulierung "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil" finde ich beleidigend und zum erbrechen"_
*Hallo, geht´s noch??? *
*haben wir hier morgen einen "Karikaturenstreit"??*
*beleidigend zum erbrechen ????* 
ich denk ich bin im anglerboard wo sich vernünftige zumeist erwachene und voll zurechnungsfähige sprich voll geschäftsfähige menschen, angler austauschen, da du an dieser diskussion teilnimmst, gehe ich davon aus das du lesen und schreiben kannst, also persönlich keinen grund hast dich von dieser durchaus gebräuchlichen "redewendung" beleidigt zufühlen.

so jetzt will ich nicht mehr,..,das ganze gleitet zu einer moralpredigt ala
laichdorsch, cr etc ab....#q 

ihr dürft jetzt den knüppel holen und über mich herfallen.


mahlzeit

noworkteam

_jaja ich weiss: is schon eine verrückte zeit in der wir leben (sagte mein opa auch immer)_


----------



## Gunti2005 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ich habe auch schon bei diesem Händler gekauft und war mit der Ware zufrieden. Das die Versandkosten in "unendliche Weiten" steigen ist schon schlimm. Ich denke jedoch es ist auch Masche (wie man es sehr oft bei E-Bay sieht) ab 1 Euro..... und dann beim Porto draufschlagen. Auch ist es generell mies für jeden einzelnen Artikel zu kassieren wenn sie in einer Kiste liegen.
Aber.... es steht ja auch im Kleingedruckten ....
Der versicherte Versand ist z.B. über Hermes ab 3,90 Euro möglich (oder so ähnlich) ... also muss jeder selbst abwägen ob er bietet oder nicht... 
Wenn ich Versandkosten (außer sperrige Güter) über 7 Euro lese... mache ich das Fenster sofort zu ... das schont Nerven

aber wie gesagt.... Qualität war OK


----------



## plattform7 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@noworkteam

|good: 

Diese Schreie nach Betrug, Beschiss und Abzocke finde ich auch sehr übertrieben, dazu meine Postings zu dem Thema von der Seite 2, muss man einfach etwas im Rahmen bleiben und nicht übertreiben. Wer beschissen wird (was auch bei diesem Händler vielleicht passiert ist), geht wie noworkteam schon sagte zum Amwalt, wer nicht liest und nicht vergleicht oder zwei Zahlen nicht addieren kann/will, hat Pech gehabt, so hart es auch klingen mag.


----------



## D-Man (29. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hatte dies Untenstehende an anderer Stelle schon mal gepostet.
Betrug liegt sicher nicht vor.
Teils kundenunfreundliches Verhalten mit Sicherheit.
Die Wahl hat jeder selbst:
Vermeintlich günstige Angebote und teils unfreundlicher Service oder anders. 
Ich denke aber auch, dass der postalische Service inkl. ebay und der vor Ort Service deutliche Unterschiede aufweisen |kopfkrat 
Warum das so ist, weiß der Händler allein.

Tach Zusammen,

natürlich hatte ich auch schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen, die ich teils selbst zu verantworten hatte (Portokosten standen drin, aber nicht die fehlende Möglichkeit zusammen zu versenden. Natürlich kam die Antwort auf die Frage erst nach Auktionsende :v )
Und die sehr unfreundliche bis beleidigende Mail die vom GF der Firma kam war doch sehr herb und leider nicht kundenfreundlich ! Hab Sie noch #6 
Meines Wissens wurde dieser Händler auch schon mal gesperrt, tauchte dann aber plötzlich wieder auf.

Das dieser Händler so Geld verdienen will ist sein gutes Recht.
Nur die Behandlung der Kunden, und das scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein, gibt mir doch zu denken !
Alles regelt sich irgendwann von selbst im Zeitalter von Angebot und vorallem Nachfrage.

Also Augen auf beim Kauf

BG


----------



## Timmy (29. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Diese "Menschen" werden an mir niemals einen einzigen Cent verdienen...und wenn sie die Stella für 1,99 verkaufen..........................




















































































zzgl. 790 Euro unversicherter Versand.


----------



## oknel (29. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

frage: warum ist eigentlich kein kombiversand möglich?

warum generell 9,99 auch für ein vorfach oder zehn haken?

warum verkaufen die tonnenweise unbrauchbare ware, die sie in ihren angeboten aber als hochwertig bezeichnen?

für mich ist das nicht grade seriös ............. nicht jeder kennt sich mit der materie aus 

mfg


----------



## Cerfat (29. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> _(zitat cerfat: "Oder die größeren Versender, da zahlt keiner mehr wie 2-3 Euro fürs Packerl egal womit sie versenden")_
> #6 Ulli-Dulli: prima shop, prima artikel (Lt foren-beiträge) nimmt auch im shop 6,90€ versandkosten. hat aber für weitere artikel nur 1,50 € aufschlag.



Der ist auch keinen Deut besser, kann und darf auch seine Sachen für immer und ewig behalten. Nimmt teilweise 8,95 für n Angelrolle zu versenden und 1,50 Aufschlag wenn es zwei sein sollten wo andere dann schon 5 % Rabatt geben.

http://img58.*ih.us/img58/9753/quickshot194zp.jpg

z.B.: http://cgi.ebay.de/CHROM-ALU-Rolle-...228115132QQcategoryZ56713QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

---------------------------------------------------------------

http://img65.*ih.us/img65/5784/quickshot189yy.jpg

http://www.monstertackle.de/monster....html?osCsid=f3c6747872a0f24b7a82ad427b276ce2


P.S.: War zufällig die Tage nach n Tasche am suchen. Schaut euch mal deren Versand-AGB's an, so wie es da steht absolut nichts auszusetzen.
http://www.taschenkaufhaus.de/versand.html

Auch das mit dem Versandcode, sollte doch wohl auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## esox_105 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> frage: warum ist eigentlich kein kombiversand möglich?


 
Damit kann man beim Verkauf mehrerer Artikel an einen Käufer so richtig schön an den Versandkosten verdienen :m .




> warum generell 9,99 auch für ein vorfach oder zehn haken?


 
Ist doch ne schöne Zahl, da bleibt ordentlich was bei über #6 .




> warum verkaufen die tonnenweise unbrauchbare ware, die sie in ihren angeboten aber als hochwertig bezeichnen?


 
Das weiss nur der liebe Gott allein |kopfkrat .




> für mich ist das nicht grade seriös ............. nicht jeder kennt sich mit der materie aus


 
Nein, beim ersten mal nicht, aber da nach ist man um eine Erfahrung reicher :m .


----------



## netzeflicker (29. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo zusammen, das ist wohl nicht nur ein Problem bei dieser Firma selbst Privatleute lassen sich von diese Abzockern ansteckenn und meinen sich entweder so bereichern zu können oder die ebay Gebühren wieder hereiholen zu müssen. Ich habe schon kilometerweise E-Mails an ebay geschrieben das die entlich solchen Leuten einmal auf die Fingerklopfen, aber von dehnen höhrt man nur das Sie darauf keinen Einfluss haben. Wenn man jedoch die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen einweinig Ändern würde wäe das vieleicht ein Lösungsansatz.
Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## Cerfat (29. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				netzeflicker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man jedoch die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen einweinig Ändern würde wäe das vieleicht ein Lösungsansatz.
> Allzeit Petri Heil




Die gibt es schon, aber wenn ebay die selber nicht anwendet oder nicht will und man auf Schreiben nur drittklassige vorgenerierte Antworten bekommt.



Angebotstechniken, mit denen die Gebührenstruktur von eBay umgangen wird

Grundsatz

Es dürfen keine Systeme oder Techniken benutzt werden, die die ordnungsgemäße Funktionalität von eBay stören. Dazu zählt auch die Umgehung der eBay-Gebühren.

Die Entscheidung, ob Angebote mit diesem Grundsatz im Einklang stehen, liegt allein bei eBay. Ein Verstoß gegen diesen Grundsatz kann eine oder mehrere der folgenden Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen: 

Löschung von aktiven Angeboten und Suchanzeigen

Einbehalt von eBay-Gebühren für gelöschte Angebote

Einschränkung der Nutzung des eBay-Marktplatzes (z.B. Kaufen, Bieten oder Verkaufen ist nicht mehr möglich)

Vorläufiger oder endgültiger Ausschluss vom eBay-Marktplatz

Verlust des PowerSeller-Status

Beispiele (Liste nicht abschließend) 

Angebote, in denen die Käufer angewiesen werden, nicht zu kaufen

Angebotspraktiken, die einen Verkauf außerhalb von eBay zum Ziel haben

Angebote, bei denen das abgegebene Höchstgebot nicht der Endpreis des zu versteigernden Artikels sein soll. Dazu zählen insbesondere Angebote, bei denen eine Ratenzahlung eingeräumt wird, jedoch der Endpreis nur eine oder mehrere Raten des Gesamtpreises des Artikels darstellt.

Angebote mit niedrigen Startpreisen, aber unverhältnismäßig hohen Versandkosten

Umgehung von Multiauktionen

Verkauf eines Artikels, bei dem ein zusätzlicher Kauf vom Verkäufer verlangt wird

Artikel, die nicht bei eBay zum Direktverkauf angeboten werden

Angebote mit einer E-Mail-Adresse oder einer Web-Adresse (URL) im Titel

http://pages.ebay.de/help/policies/listing-circumventing.html


----------



## Cerfat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Genauso diese Typen die ihren billigen Schund an Messer hier verkloppen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schmuckes-Herber...230954681QQcategoryZ30758QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die Abzocke ist noch dreister wie bei Ofenloch.


----------



## Timmy (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

"Nimmt 12,70€ für versand aber sendet mit Brief! für 1,45€ !!!!!!" 
und
"8,80Euro Porto für versicherten Versand bez. Als Brief für 2,20Euro erhalten!!

 Antwort von sm69: Versand ist auch Verpackungskosten, Lager, Kommisionierung und viel mehr   05.03.06 18:13"

Die geben also auch noch offen zu, Lagerkosten etc. in die Portogebühren miteinzubeziehen...............

Danke für die Warnung!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ich habe grundsätzlich zunächst einmal Verständnis dafür, wenn ein professioneller Online-Anbieter bei seinen Versandkosten Lager, Kommissionierung etc. in die Kalkulation einbezieht. Bei jedem Einkauf im Supermarkt zahlen wir diese Kosten ja auch mit, auch der Tackle-Dealer um die Ecke muss das berücksichtigen. 

Bitte berücksichtigt, dass viele Händler nebenbei bei 3,2,1... verkaufen, die haben die Ware sowieso im Laden stehen, die Lagerkosten sind im Ladenpreis einkalkuliert, die Abwicklung der Online-Verkäufe machen sie in den Zeiten, wenn kein Kunde im Laden ist. Sie haben kaum echte zusätzliche Kosten, sondern sie füllen "zeitweisen Leerlauf" in ihrer Arbeitszeit mit weiteren Aufgaben auf. 

Das ist bei einem Shop, der überwiegend online verkauft, anders. Insofern ist aus meiner Sicht eine Kalkulation für einen Online-Profi gerechtfertigt, die nicht nur das reine Porto, sondern auch Lager, Kommissionierung, Verpackung etc. und die Arbeitszeit dafür berücksichtigt, diese Kosten fallen bei dem Händler ja in der Tat an.

Jetzt ist die Frage, in welcher Hoehe diese Kosten gerechtfertigt sind. Ich glaube z.B. einem Händler, der sagt, dass er am Versand einer Rolle für 5€ nichts verdient. Allerdings glaube ich einem Händler nicht, dass seine wahren Kosten 9,99 betragen, wenn er einen einzigen Artikel per Standard-Brief verschickt. Es riecht zumindest ein wenig nach "Effizienz-Potenzialen" in seiner Auftragsabwicklung...:q

Wobei man sich vor Augen halten muss: 5 Euro-Versand, 1-2€ für die Verpackung, dann bleiben 3-4€ für Lagerung, um den korrekten Zahlungseingang zu prüfen, die Artikel zusammenzusuchen, zu verpacken, Paket adressieren, Lieferschein drucken etc.

Thema Kombi-Versand: Hier glaube einem Händler, dass sich gewisse Artikel nicht gut und einfach in einer Standard-Verpackung kombinieren lassen (Z.B ein 20kg-Sack Futter und eine 3,60m lange Karpfenrute). Ich sehe es auch ein, dass ein professioneller Versandhändler verschiedene Artikel manchmal aus verschiedenen Lager-Standorten verschickt, und sie daher nicht bündeln kann. Bestellt bei Quelle, Neckarmann oder wie sie alle heissen ein Großgerät und ein Kleinteil, die werden sicher aus verschiedenen Lagern separat verschickt. Aber bei wievielen Angelhändlern ist das der Fall? Insofern wundere ich mich hier auch über die Praxis manchen Anbieters...

Fazit: Wir alle wollen möglichst guenstig kaufen, aber kein Händler kann davon leben, uns das Gerät zum Einkaufspreis weiterzugegeben und uns nur die reinen Portokosten zu berechnen...


----------



## mjan (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Fazit: Wir alle wollen möglichst guenstig kaufen, aber kein Händler kann davon leben, uns das Gerät zum Einkaufspreis weiterzugegeben und uns nur die reinen Portokosten zu berechnen...


Soll er ja auch nicht müssen. Ich erwarte aber von einem Kaufmann, dass er Kosten für Lagerung, Kommissionierung im Warenpreis einkalkuliert und nicht in den Versandkosten versteckt.

Aber es wird ja letzendlich keiner gezwungen da zu kaufen. Ein Ebay Shop meines Vertrauens verschickt Ruten aus D nach Belgien für €6,50.


----------



## sammycr65 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@ Timmi

"Nimmt 12,70€ für versand aber sendet mit Brief! für 1,45€ !!!!!!"
und
"8,80Euro Porto für versicherten Versand bez. Als Brief für 2,20Euro erhalten!!"

Wenn versicherter Versand bezahlt wird und unversichert versendet wird 
habe ich die Artikel halt nicht bekommen!!! Der Verkäufer kann mir dann
ja die Nummer des Einlieferungsbeleges mailen, damit ich den Status der 
Lieferung abfragen kann! Kann er das nicht bitte ich um Neulieferung, da ich
ja versicherten Versand bezahlt habe!

@Raubfischfan

"Ich habe grundsätzlich zunächst einmal Verständnis dafür, wenn ein professioneller Online-Anbieter bei seinen Versandkosten Lager, Kommissionierung etc. in die Kalkulation einbezieht. Bei jedem Einkauf im Supermarkt zahlen wir diese Kosten ja auch mit, auch der Tackle-Dealer um die Ecke muss das berücksichtigen."

Die Problematik liegt m. E. darin, das besagte Profiseller wie der hier sooft
genannte bei den Ebay-Gebühren sparen wollen! Würden sie die von Dir 
genannten Kosten in den Einstandspreis einrechnen würde folgendes
passieren:

Man zahlt für einen Artikel mit Anfangspreis 1 Euro und 1 Bild nur 25 Cent!
Jetzt stelle ich also fuffzig Rollen, Ruten etc. ein und zahle dafür 12 Euro 50!
Durch ein Überangebot laufen die Rollen, Ruten etc. aber nicht so gut und
ich verkaufe die Dinger im Schnitt für 7 Euro 50 (verkaufen tu ich aber alle
50!)! Kassiere überzogenen Portokosten u. weil 3 - 5 Käufer mehrere Rollen
kaufen kassiere ich auch noch überzogene Handlingskosten!

Jetzt bin ich ein halbwegs seriöser Profiseller und stelle die Rollen, Ruten etc.
für 5 Euro pro Stück ein (weil das vielleicht mein Einkaufspreis ist) und zahle 
45 Cent Ebay Gebühren (also fast das doppelte) und weil Geiz geil ist 
verkaufe ich weniger Artikel - habe aber trotzdem meine Gebühren zu zahlen!

Da liegt meiner Meinung nach "der Hase im Salz" und das macht den genannten Seller so unseriös! 
Durch seine Handlingkosten u. die überzogenen Versandkosten versucht
er seine Marge zu erreichen/auszugleichen!

Aber auch für mein Geschreibsel gilt: man wird nicht gezwungen dort 
zu kaufen!   #6 

der Sammy


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> Ich erwarte aber von einem Kaufmann, dass er Kosten für Lagerung, Kommissionierung im Warenpreis einkalkuliert und nicht in den Versandkosten versteckt.


Das ist die "Geiz ist geil - Mentalität" und - muss man wohl leider so sagen - auch die Dummheit vieler Verbraucher:
Da wird nach einem bestimmten Produkt gesucht im Netz, und der Anbieter, der da nicht bei den Niedrigpreisen mithalten kann, wird nicht berücksichtigt.

Also muss ein Anbieter um überhaupt in die engere Auswahl zu kommen, den Preis fürs Produkt selber so niedrig wie möglich ansetzen und dann eben versuchen einen Teil der Kosten wieder z. B. übr Versandkosten reinzukriegen.

Wären die Käufer clever genug vor dem Kauf auch die Versandkosten mit einzurechnen und/oder wäre es möglich dies auf einen Blick im Angebot zu erkennen, würde diese Unsitte von ganz alleine verschwinden.

Solange aber jeder nur nach dem günstigsten (Produkt)Preis schielt, wird diese Praxis wohl so bleiben.

Ist ähnlich wie beim Gammelfleisch:
Was der Verbraucher (in der Mehrheit) will, wird geliefert.
Und wenn er alles möglichst billig will, muss man halt auch mit den Konsequenzen leben - oder damit, dass dann manche schwarze Schafe sich das zu Nutze machen.

Wenn man ein Auto kauft, regt sich komischerweise selten jemand drüber auf, dass teilweise bis zu 700 oder 800 Euro "Überführungskosten" dazu kommen. Auch da könnte man sagen, das müsste eigentlich schon mit einkalkuliert sein. Aber auch das resultiert aus einem ruinösen Wettbewerb und der "Geiz ist geil - Mentalität": 
Um dem  Käufer einen möglichst niedrigen Produktpreis anbieten zu können, werden eben mache Kosten über den Weg der "Überführungspauschale" wieder reingeholt.

Zudem ist das bei (fast) jedem Versender ja auch in den entsprechenden AGB`s nachzulesen.

*Damit mich niemand falsch versteht:
Ich heisse diese Praxis mit den überhöhten Versandkosten keineswegs gut!!!*

Statt aber nur über die Verkäufer zu schimpfen, sollte man sich mal überlegen was man als Verbraucher durch sein Einkaufsverhalten dazu beigetragen hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Genauso ist das, für die Darstellung ein #6 !

Und gerade beim Gammelfleisch aus Großbilligproduktion- und schlachthöfen auch :v
Wenn man die Gesundheitseinbußen draufrechnen tut, sieht da die Rechnung nämlich auch verheerend aus  
Was sind wohl 10 Jahre Lebenszeit als rüstiger Rentner-Angler wert?


----------



## Timmy (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die "Geiz ist geil - Mentalität" und - muss man wohl leider so sagen - auch die Dummheit vieler Verbraucher[/B]
> 
> Statt aber nur über die Verkäufer zu schimpfen, sollte man sich mal überlegen was man als Verbraucher durch sein Einkaufsverhalten dazu beigetragen hat.



Gott sei Dank bin ich noch nie auf einen solchen Verkäufer reingefallen. 
Aber:
Kundenverarsche machte mich schon immer rasend!
Ich bin selbst Kaufmann und käme niemals auf die Idee, einen Kunden durch vermeintlich niedrige "Kosten" zu gewinnen.
Wieviele Deutsche verstehen, was bei einem Immobilienerwerb in einem Notarvertrag steht? Ein Bruchteil! Würde ich in einen Notarvertrag die ein oder andere - selbstverständlich legale - Klausel integrieren wollen, wäre das überhaupt kein Problem. Aber tue ich es deshalb? Nein! 
Redlichkeit scheint in Deutschland immer weniger wert zu sein, was ich sehr betrüblich finde. 

Nicht die Dummheit der Menschen ist der Ursprung des Problems, sondern die "schlitzohrige" Maßlosigkeit der Verkäufer! 

Wenn ich merke, daß mich jemand "be********n" will, werde ich nunmal böse. Und hierzu reicht der Vorsatz vollkommen aus...............


----------



## Timmy (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@sammy
Da hast Du zwar recht, aber ist es nicht schade, wenn jemand daran denkt, zu illegalen Mitteln zu greifen, um einem "Portoproblem" Herr zu werden?


----------



## Cerfat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hier hab ich zufällig n Beitrag gefunden, sehr passend.


Die Zukunft ohne Ebay

Je stärker Ebay für sein Powerseller-Programm trommelt, umso suspekter wird es mir. Wo ist sein Nutzen? Mir ist kein Neuprodukt bekannt, das ich im Vergleich zu "klassischen" Online-Händlern bei Ebay zu einem vernünftigen Festpreis hätte erwerben können. Auch macht es bei Neuprodukten keinen Sinn, einen kostentreibenden Intermediär wie Ebay einzuschalten. Alles ist überall erhältlich, zu klareren Konditionen, mit deutlicher Herkunft. Meine Prophezeiung: *Powerseller sind nicht die Rettung, sondern der Untergang von Ebay* Wenn Ebay in den Schlagzeilen ist, dann wegen seiner paar Tausend Powerseller, nicht wegen der Millionen Privathändler. Erstere versauen die Hygiene einer Gemeinschaft, die im Kern unkommerziell ist und mehr durch Spaß am Handeln als aus Gier an der Rendite getrieben ist. Macht aber nichts, denn die Millionen Privathändler werden sich über kurz oder lang anderer Plattformen bedienen oder neue aufbauen, die den oft doch sehr unterschiedlichen Bedürfnissen in den einzelnen Handelssegmenten besser entsprechen. Das ist das Schöne am "Internet 2.0": Die Menschheit entdeckt gerade, daß die Online-Welt aus mehr besteht als AEG - Amazon, Ebay und Google. Willkommen in der Vielfalt des Internets. 

Quelle: http://www.fischmarkt.de/ebay/


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> Wenn ich merke, daß mich jemand "be********n" will, werde ich nunmal böse. Und hierzu reicht der Vorsatz vollkommen aus...............


Naja, ich seh das anders:
Es wird niemand besch...en, sondern nur dazu gezwungen vor dem endgültigen Kauf auch richtig zu lesen.

Denn diese Vorgehensweise ist - sofern deutlich dargestellt - absolut legal.

Und warum es dazu kam, siehe mein Posting Nr. 70 (ist jedenfalls meine Meinung).

PS: Was mich daran freut ist, dass vielleicht wieder mehr Leute erkennen werden, dass der Händler (mehr oder weniger) um die Ecke durchaus seine Vorteile haben kann, sofern man nicht nur auf den günstigsten Preis setzt, sondern auch auf Einkaufserlebnis, Service etc..

Und so wie es "Händler um die Ecke" gibt, die das bis heute nicht begriffen haben, gibt es auch im Netz ganz unterschiedliche Anbieter.

Sich da den passenden rauszusuchen ist Sache jedes Einzelnen. Und jeder wird das bekommen, für was er bereit ist zu bezahlen.

Es ist ja Gott sei Dank niemand gewzungen irgendwo irgendwas zu kaufen, die Entscheidung trifft jeder selber.

Und wie gesagt, solange die "Geiz ist geil - Mentalität" das Mass der Dinge ist, sollte sich eigentlich kein Käufer beschweren, wir (als Käufer) treiben durch unser Verhalten die Anbieter letztlich zu Ihrem Angebot/Verhalten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Richtig Thomas! Wenn dicke läuft kann ich mir den über den Tresen ziehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Genau)


----------



## Timmy (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich seh das anders:
> Es wird niemand besch...en, sondern nur dazu gezwungen vor dem endgültigen Kauf auch richtig zu lesen.
> 
> Denn diese Vorgehensweise ist - sofern deutlich dargestellt - absolut legal.
> ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Die geben also auch noch offen zu, Lagerkosten etc. in die Portogebühren miteinzubeziehen...............


Genau, die haben nämlich darin nichts zu suchen, einzig und allein Porto & Verpackung :m

§Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen§ heißt das wie ich glaube |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> da eben oft nicht deutlich dargestellt!



Da hau ich aber doch nochmal in die Kerbe, dass wir Verbraucher eben oft wirklich selber schuld sind:
Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.

Das ist wie bei den Haustürverträgen, vor denen oft genug gewarnt wird, trotzdem lassen sich damit noch Geschäfte machen.

Jeder Internet/Versandkäufer sollte/könnnte inzwischen auf Grund der Vielzahl von Threads (und beileibe nicht nur im Angelbereich/Anglerboard!!) inzwischen wissen dass man vorher die AGB`s gut durchlesen sollte.

Wers nicht macht..............................


----------



## Timmy (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Selbst *schuld?*
Warum sollte ich die Schuld bei den Gehörnten suchen und nicht bei den Verursachern?

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......................das ist auch wieder so ein Satz, den ich langsam nicht mehr hören kann.


Soll ich bei jeder Versicherung die Bedingungen von vorne bis hinten durchkaun? Ja sollte ich, aber 95% der Bevölkerung würden wohl kaum etwas davon verstehen.
Muß ich mich drauf einstellen, irgendwann von einem Kellner eine Rechnung zzgl. Handlinggebühren überreicht zu bekommen? Vielleicht steht ja dies klar in den AGB...........

Man kann vieles juristisch rechtfertigen, aber moralisch..........?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> Muß ich mich drauf einstellen, irgendwann von einem Kellner eine Rechnung zzgl. Handlinggebühren überreicht zu bekommen? Vielleicht steht ja dies klar in den AGB...........


Nein, weil der Gesetzgeber klar definiert hat, dass in Speisen- und Getränkekarten angegebene Preise alle Kosten enthalten müssen und Endpreise sein müssen.

Aber das Beispiel mit dem Autokauf hatte ich ja schon gebracht (Überführungsgebühren), da regt sich ja auch keiner so auf))



> Man kann vieles juristisch rechtfertigen, aber moralisch..........?????


Seit wann gibts im Geschäftsleben Moral???

Seit wann freut sich nicht jeder (auch die hier meckern z. B. über Moral), wenn er dem Finanzamt ein ((halb)legales?) Schnippchen schlagen kann. Moral hin oder her.

Wer, sofern er z.B. auf Ebay handelt, hat sich nicht schon einen gegrinst wenn er  sein gebrauchtes Gerät zum Preis von Neugerät loswurde (wäre der nicht moralisch verpflichtet den Käufer drauf hinzuweisen)??

Moral hat im Geschäftsleben nichts zu suchen.

Aufgeklärte Verbraucher schon (dazu gehört eben auch das "lesen können.....).

Und die werden Firmen die sich nicht entsprechend ihrene Wünschen/Vorstellungen verhalten dann eben mit Kaufzurückhaltung strafen.

Solange sie das nicht tun, dürfte wohl der Verkäufer/Händler eher recht haben, wenn er weiter so verfährt.

Wenn man auf der einen Seite über zuviel Bürokratie schimpft, über zuviel was in Deutschland zusehr reglementiert ist, muss man auf der anderen Seite bereit sein selber Verantwortung zu übernehmen (also z.B: AGB`s zu lesen), wenn man das wirklich ändern will.

Denn im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das sonst, dass man eben weiterhin für jeden Furz in Deutschland eine Regelung oder ein Gesetz braucht.

Nochmal:
*Ich heisse die Praxis dieser Art von "Gewinmaximierung/Kostenreduzierung" absolut nicht gut!!!*

ABER:
Bitte nochmal in Ruhe überlegen in wie weit der Verbraucher (nicht der Einzelne, die Masse) durch sein Verhalten eben solche Vorgänge begünstigt. Und ändern kann das dann auch nur der Verbraucher, indem er dort nicht kauft, wo er meint nicht korrekt bedient zu werden.


----------



## petrikasus (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

|good: 
Ein schöner Schlußsatz (oder schreibt man das jetzt mit 3 "s"???|kopfkrat )


----------



## esox_105 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Die bei ebay von der Firma Ofenloch angebotenen Artikel, welche oft von Firmen sind die kein normaler Mensch kennt |kopfkrat , sind ja ziemlich oft mit Ladenverkaufspreisen unterlegt, die jeden vernünftigen Rahmen sprengen.

Hier ist mal so ein Beispiel: http://cgi.ebay.de/Wettkampf-Telematchrute-BLACK-POWER-4m-VK-349-TOP_W0QQitemZ7228845627QQcategoryZ56738QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Deshalb von mir mal so ne Frage am rande, haben die in ihrem Laden auch solche Horrorpreise, oder ist das nur eine Masche, billigen Plunder als Schnäppchen anzubieten #c ?


----------



## noworkteam (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Die bei ebay von der Firma Ofenloch angebotenen Artikel, welche oft von Firmen sind die kein normaler Mensch kennt |kopfkrat , sind ja ziemlich oft mit Ladenverkaufspreisen unterlegt, die jeden vernünftigen Rahmen sprengen.
> 
> Hier ist mal so ein Beispiel: http://cgi.ebay.de/Wettkampf-Telematchrute-BLACK-POWER-4m-VK-349-TOP_W0QQitemZ7228845627QQcategoryZ56738QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Deshalb von mir mal so ne Frage am rande, haben die in ihrem Laden auch solche Horrorpreise, oder ist das nur eine Masche, billigen Plunder als Schnäppchen anzubieten #c ?


 
Menno Menno Menno,

ich muss mich Thomas und seinen Anführungen nur anschliessen (#6 ).

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe:

Wenn es Euch so fürchterlich gegen den Strich geht :

Macht doch was dagegen wenn es in euren Augen so unfair und übel abgeht.

Macht Euch kundigt und sucht ebenfalls nach "Schwachstellen" beim Verkäufer, so wie der Verkäufer die "Schwachstelle bzw. Leseschwäche" der Verbraucher gefunden hat.

Sprecht euren Händler vor Ort an und fragt ob er nicht mal eine UVP-Preisliste der betroffenen Artikel besorgen kann..dann seht ihr die wirklichen empfohlenen Fachhandelspreise, wenn´s dann nicht stimmt schauen was da zu machen ist.

z.B. Urteile wegen irreführender UVP-Angabe hier und noch viel viel schöner hier

@esox_105: zehn minuten im italienischen Internet suchen und siehe da: 39Euro im it.Internet-Shop....regulärer Preis wohlgemerkt....

*NICHT IMMER NUR SCHREIEN : *
*Schiebung / Unfair / Abzocke / Betrug*​ 
*MACH WAS*​ 
*DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND*​ 
Ich denke wenn sich die "Betrogenen" "Abgezocken" "Beschi..en" die Aufgaben per PN teilen, ist da wirklich nicht mehr Zeiteinsatz nötig als sich alle drei Wochen über das gleiche Thema einen Blutsturz zuholen..​ 

PS. Dieser Beitrag ist nicht als Kritik oder Anmache gedacht, sondern als kleine Motivations-Peitsche..​ 
Gruss​ 
Noworkteam​ 
_Ein schlechter Freitag: erst Zahnarzt dann Ofenloch ...Mahlzeit_​


----------



## ernie1973 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

....hm...geheimtipp:

freie marktwirtschaft!

...kauft doch bei vernünftigen!

...und dumm ist nicht der, der nimmt!

...ist aber nicht betrug, sondern eher unter dem aspekt wucher etwas bedenklich!

...einfach vorher gut durchlesen und dann kaufen!

ernie


----------



## noworkteam (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> @noworkteam
> 
> Hehe... Solche Threads werden auch in der Zukunft kommen, da bin ich mir sicher... Und Cerfat wird auch immer diesen Leuten mit einem hammerharten Beispiel aus der Praxis zur Seite stehen, um die Empörung gegenüber den "Neu-Milliarderen" kund zu tun, die aufgrund der Versandkosten so reich geworden sind ... |rolleyes[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## ironworker (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ich kann es schon langsam nicht mehr lesen!Das es mit diesen Versandkosten
nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht,das haben wir doch wohl mitlerweile alle begriffen!!!!!!Jetzt zu meiner Frage:' Warum haben die jenigen denn da überhaupt gekauft????bzw.Warum kaufen diejenigen denn da überhaup????
Ich möchte nicht ausfällig werden!!Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,das es
soviele Angler sind die des Lesens nicht mächtig sind.Und wenn ich schon
diesen Fehler gemacht habe,dann mache ich ihn nicht noch publick!!
Es gibt so viele Versender die nicht teurer(im Gegenteil wesentlich billiger)
sind als die Firma Ofenloch!!Also hört auf Euch aufzuregen,den Fehler haben
diejenigen selber gemacht,in dem Moment wo sie was bestellt haben.
So, genug aufgeregt!  Axel


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@Timmy

:m


----------



## Cerfat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Und keiner hat gekauft...5 Angelrollen für 25 Ocken, dat is doch ein Superschnäpchen, wollt ihr net mer oder wat ?*g* ... wie schade.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228824189&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


P.S.: Auf n Schrottplatz bei uns gibt es den Schund für 10 Cent das Stück, falls Bedarf besteht, Mengenrabatt selbstverständlich und Versandkostenabzocke, wir doch nicht !


----------



## Cerfat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

15 Ocken Versandkosten für diesen Artikel

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7230320037&fromMakeTrack=true

und trotzdem bieten die Deppen daruf, man kann es nicht glauben.

Auf jeden Fall wird ebay mir n  Menge E-mails beantworten müssen und ich werd mich garantiert nicht mit diesen vorgenerierten Antwortfloskeln zufrieden geben.

Diesen und solchen Firmen gehört hier ein Ende gemacht, die Wege mögen vielfätig sein, aber einer wird zum Ziel führen.


----------



## noworkteam (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@cerfat:

machst du dir das board zu deiner persönlichen ofenloch-ebay-rache-plattform????

ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören:

alle betrüger blablabla

einzig eine aneindanderreihung irgendwelcher ebay-auktionen....

Hallo, es gibt noch tausende andere auktionen und tausend andere versender mit portokosten jenseits der 2,5€-marke...

nur gemotze, nichts konstruktives...

kurz und knapp: :v 

noworkteam


----------



## Timmy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann gibts im Geschäftsleben Moral???
> 
> Seit wann freut sich nicht jeder (auch die hier meckern z. B. über Moral), wenn er dem Finanzamt ein ((halb)legales?) Schnippchen schlagen kann. Moral hin oder her.
> 
> ...



@thomas:
Ich werde Dich wahrscheinlich nie verstehen.#c  
Wenn Moral für Dich keinen Platz im Geschäftsleben hat, hast Du aber wahrlich grob was verpeilt!!! Damit schießt man mittelfristig nur Eigentore! 
Langfristig hat das noch niemanden zum Erfolg geführt. Dein Satz, die Bürokratie betreffend, interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Ich rede über Abzocke, die mir Gott sei Dank noch nie selbst wiederfahren ist, ich aber trotzdem niemals tolerieren werde! 
Denkst Du denn wirklich, im Geschäftsleben zählt nur das, was schwarz auf weiß da steht? Wäre dem so, würde ich noch schneller versuchen auszuwandern.
Hat ein Handschlag, der auch auf moralischen Grundsätzen basiert, keine Gültigkeit für Dich Thomas? Das wäre sehr schade für Dich und Deine Geschäftspartner!

Ich hab keinen Bock, mich verarschen zu lassen. Warum auch, es muß ja nicht sein! Gott sei Dank gibt es auch noch eine Vielzahl seriöser Kaufleute. 


Jeder, der so tut, als wären die Opfer die Deppen, ist entweder schon oft selbst "beschissen" worden, tendiert zu gleichen Machenschaften oder hat keinerlei Gerechtigkeitsbewußtsein. Anders kann ich es mir leider nicht erklären.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> Wenn Moral für Dich keinen Platz im Geschäftsleben hat, hast Du aber wahrlich grob was verpeilt!!! Damit schießt man mittelfristig nur Eigentore!


Hab ich da von mir gesprochen oder die allgemeine Lage geschildert?


> Hat ein Handschlag, der auch auf moralischen Grundsätzen basiert, keine Gültigkeit für Dich Thomas? Das wäre sehr schade für Dich und Deine Geschäftspartner!


Für mich immer noch, obwohl man sich das nach diversen Reinfällen ernsthaft überlegen sollte.



> Ich hab keinen Bock, mich verarschen zu lassen. Warum auch, es muß ja nicht sein! Gott sei Dank gibt es auch noch eine Vielzahl seriöser Kaufleute.


Eben!!


----------



## Timmy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Schön, daß du nur die "allgemeine Lage" geschildert hast und nicht auf dieser Welle mitschwimmst! 

Und überlegs Dir bitte nicht anders;-)


----------



## plattform7 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@cerfat

Inzwischen ist es echt nur noch lächerlich, sorry....  |rolleyes 

Soll ich dir sagen warum:


			
				cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem die *Deppen* daruf bieten


?

Weil die es haben wollen und einen Gesamtpreis ausrechnen können und wenn dieser ihnen zusagt, dann bieten die auch drauf! Es hat nicht mit Depp sein zu tun.

Deine Anti-Ofenloch-Kampagne ist inzwischen nur noch lächerlich... Und nichts anderes wirste auch von eBay zu hören bekommen...

@Thomas9904

Bin genau deiner Meinung, Moral ist inzwischen nicht mehr ein Teil des Geschäftslebens... Wir leben hier in einer freien Wirtschaft, im Kapitalismus. Das ist nun mal so. Zu verschenken hat keiner was, Einem wird aber die Möglichkeit des Auswahls gegeben - und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Timmy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Moral ist inzwischen nicht mehr ein Teil des Geschäftslebens... Wir leben hier in einer freien Wirtschaft, im Kapitalismus. Das ist nun mal so.



Falsch!  
Ich weiß nicht, wo Du lebst, aber bei uns ist fairer und moralisch einwandfreier Umgang untereinander noch vielfach vorhanden! Gott sei Dank! Und freie Marktwirtschaft oder Kapitalismus bedeuten in keinster Weise, daß Menschen arglistig getäuscht werden, oder der Ehrliche der Dumme sein muß. Natürlich ist das viel zu oft der Fall; aber zu kapitulieren und den "Beschummlern" freie Hand zu lassen wäre wohl die schlechteste Option.


Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Markt. Das bedeutet aber doch in keinster Weise, daß ein Angebot "beschönigt" dargestellt werden muß und der eventuelle Käufer für das auf unseriösen Füßen basierende Handeln des Verkäufers "zahlen" muß! 

Mir sind ehrliche Menschen immernoch die liebsten, und das wird auch so bleiben!

Eine gesunde Geschäftsethik zu vertreten, kommt sowohl den Mitarbeitern alsauch den Kunden zu Gute. Integrität ist noch kein vergessener Wert in unserer Gesellschaft! Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall um diesen Wert zu kämpfen, denn wer Ehrlichkeit und Integrität fordert, sollte sie auch bieten.

Will hier nicht wie ein Pfarrer klingen, aber Be********r kotzen mich einfach an.


----------



## plattform7 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@timmy

Habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es falsch ist, so zu denken. Mir sind ehrliche Menschen auch viel angenehmer!

Dabei spreche ich nicht von arglistiger Täuschung oder ähnlichem. Ich spreche davon, dass Jeder SEINE Preise selbst bestimmen kann.

Und auch wenn ich an das Gute im Menschen glaube, werde ich heutzutage kein Geschäft per Handschlag mit einem Menschen, den ich nicht kenne abschließen!

Mit Kapitalismus und so weiter meine ich, dass solchen Menschen, die nicht "korrekt" handeln wollen, eine gesetzliche Grundlage zur Seite steht. Es ist sehr einfach, den Kunden zu überrämpeln... Kleingedrucktes, AGB´s, allgemeine Gesetze und so weiter...

Deshalb ist das naiv, allem und jedem und überall zu glauben! Nur das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## Timmy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> @timmy
> 
> Habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es falsch ist, so zu denken. Mir sind ehrliche Menschen auch viel angenehmer!
> 
> Deshalb ist das naiv, allem und jedem und überall zu glauben! Nur das wollte ich damit sagen



Absolut! Allem und jedem zu glauben wird wohl auch keiner jemals empfehlen. Auch ich hab eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung! 

Aber den Ehrlichen und evtl. auch noch Gutgläubigen zu verurteilen und nicht den Verursacher/bauernschlauen Beschummler finde ich absolut falsch!

Solche Threads sind sehr sinnvoll, um Menschen zu warnen. Aber Sätze wie
"Selber schuld, hättest Du halt genauer gelesen...", grenzen ja schon fast an einen Legitimierungsversuch für die unseriösen Machenschaften einiger Verkäufer.


----------



## plattform7 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Threads sind sehr sinnvoll, um Menschen zu warnen. Aber Sätze wie
> "Selber schuld, hättest Du halt genauer gelesen...", grenzen ja schon fast an einen Legitimierungsversuch für die unseriösen Machenschaften einiger Verkäufer.


 
Absolut, Timmy, aber nur dann, wenn diese Sätze grundlos in Raum gestellt werden. Wenn es jedoch im Angebot steht, dass der Versand 15,- Euro kostet, dann ist das nun mal so, und hier ist nicht von einer arglistiger Täuschung oder Abzocke zu sprechen! Der Verkäufer hat ebenso die Freiheit seine Angebote nach freier Entscheidung zu kalkulieren. Wenn man jedoch auf gut Glück ein Gebot abgibt ohne sich vorher zwei Zeilen durch zu lesen, ist wirklich selbst schuld. Dabei bleibe ich


----------



## Timmy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Wenn klar und deutlich steht, daß der Versand 15 Euro kostet, ist das selbstverständlich etwas anderes. Das mag einem gefallen oder nicht, aber es ist in Ordnung!
Aber bei Ofenloch (und anderen) ist es sehr versteckt und subtil gemacht. Das gefällt mir genauso wenig wie die beleidigenden Aussetzer in den Bewertungskommentaren.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

15 Euro Versand? Pha ne Lachnummer gegen meine 75€ bei Dell 

Am Ende ist es doch wichtig was unterm Strich steht oder?


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> 15 Euro Versand? Pha ne Lachnummer gegen meine 75€ bei Dell
> 
> Am Ende ist es doch wichtig was unterm Strich steht oder?



du musst auch bedenken, das dein Dell aus England geliefert wird. wo sie auch gefertig werden

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Wenn ich mal ein bisschen Klug********n darf... :q

Shannon, IE 

Insgesammt bin ich aber echt beeindruckt von der 
Geschwindigkeit der Jung von Dell und UPS!

Sonntag Nachmittag bestellt und Freitag Vormittag geliefert.
Incl Lieferung aus Shannon und Finanzkrempel durch die 0,0% Finanzierung.

Alles in allem bin ich total begeistert auch von dem Service! Einfach so richtig schön amerikanisch übertrieben. Ich finds geil :q

Und der Preis ist incl allem echt hot-


----------



## Cerfat (4. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ich hab mir die letzten Tage per Mail an ebay die Finger Wund geschrieben, anscheinend ist es ebay aber sch.....egal, außer vorgefertigten und billigen Anworten bekommt man nichts.

Was willste machen, als einzelner nicht viel. 

Wenn sich ebay allerdings selbst hinter solchen Abzockern versteckt, dann ist alles gesagt. Dagegen ist fast kein ankommen.

Stinkendes Geld regiert schließlich die Welt.

Dennoch und das was ich im privaten Rahmen machen kann werde ich machen das solche Abzockerfirmen vom Marktplatz ebay verschwinden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Es hat wohl doch was gebracht,dass sich so viele aufgeregt haben.
Ich bin gerade biem stöbern bei ebay zufällig auf eine Auktion von Offenloch gestossen.
Die haben Ihre Versandbedingungen drastisch geändert.
Zwar immer noch nicht optimal, aber immerhin.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Moin Tommi!

Gute Nachrichten! :q

Es schein ja doch was zu bringen sich zu beschweren.


----------



## Gunti2005 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

wie gesagt ich war bei Offenloch immer zufrieden... hab halt auch vorher den Versand zum Ebay Preis hinzugerechnet

aber mit 10 Euro waren sie garnicht so schlimm

hab nun 12 Euro Versandkosten für ne Angelrolle gesehen (mosella-team Art. 7238353460)

Fragen nach "Warum-So-Teuer" werden nicht beantwortet .... aber ... 7880 positive Bewertungen

Schon komisch

und 12 Euro Versand.... Sorry ... versteh es halt nicht .... und es bgringt auch nix wenn mir das versucht jemand zu erklären.

Nur nepp .... also Freune des Angesports... immer schön lesen und zusammenrechnen

:m


----------



## angler2 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo Boardies,

ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht !!!
So wie einige Vorposter geschrieben haben muß man halt die Versandkosten
mitrechnen. Bei Ebay sind die Versandkosten transparent - anders wäre,
wenn versteckte Kosten auf den Kunden zukommen würden.
Auch dürft Ihr als Versandkosten nicht nur die Kosten der Lieferanten (DPD, GLS, ...) rechnen, es kommen Kartonagen, Füllmaterial, Paketband, Adressaufkleber und nicht zuletzt der Weg zum Lieferanten dazu - auch
dies sind Kosten, die der Händler normal zu berücksichtigen hat.
Wem die hohen Versandkosten nicht gefallen braucht bei Offenloch ja nichts
bestellen, es gibt in der Angelbranche genügend Anbieter.
Bei mir persönlich ist es so, die Versandkosten sind für mich absolut egal,
da ich, wenn ich im Internet bestelle sowieso den Gesamtpreis als Vergleich nehme. 

Viele Grüße 

Angler2


----------



## bennie (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

aber wer 2 packen haken nicht in einem paket versenden möchte und dann 10€ pro paket haben will ist für mich nicht mehr kundenfreundlich......


----------



## FroDo (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> Wem die hohen Versandkosten nicht gefallen braucht bei Offenloch ja nichts
> bestellen



So hab ich es bisher bei Ofenloch gehalten - nichts bestellt wegen des unangemessenen Versands - zumal mich bei solchen  Auktionen dann immer gleich mit das ungute Gefühl beschleicht, dass ich abgezockt werden soll...

Falls die tatsächlich ihre Versandbedingungen geändert haben, werd ich vielleicht doch noch Kunde.|kopfkrat


----------



## -=KDD=- (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Bei Ofenloch bin ich immer Zwigespanllsten...

Ich kenne das Ladengeschäft und die haben sehr viel gute Ware im Zubehör,
Ruten und Rollen sin aber zu 60% veraltet und werden immer noch mit UVP verkauft....

Die wollten mir vor 2 Jahren ne alte Mitchell Match 4000 andreen für 50€ |kopfkrat 
Die lag letzte Woche noch mit gleichem Preis, obwohl es schon einige Nachfolgemodelle gab.

Oder ältere Shimano Ruten mit den alten "dicken" ringen zur alten UVP|kopfkrat 

Naja, Ruten, Rollen und so Kram sind da Schrott...

Dafür haben Sie Fox und Shimano Karpfenzubehör in grosser Auswahl und Das Futter ist gut. Die Preise sind von günstig bis zu 300% teurer als wo anders...
Am teuersten ist Verbrauchszubehör...

*Garnichts sollte man auf die Wertung im Matchangler geben...*
*Angelsport Ofenloch ist der Herausgeber !!!!*


----------



## -=KDD=- (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

|gr: War die Tage wieder mal beim Ofenloch....

Man man man, was für ein Laden... Die Stradic 2500 GTM hat angeblich keine Ersatzspule, und ist total überteuert...

Eine YAD TOulouse (gibt es nicht mehr) steht da für 99 Euro, die hab ich 2000 bei Askari für 138 DM gekauft... Auf meine Nachfrage hiess es dann...
Ei das ist ja jetzt ein Sammlerstück...blubber... Da können wir nix machen... Wir haben ja auch mal so viel dafür bezahlt....

Dann der Hammer, da erzählt mir so ein junger Typ was von Futter, nehm  ich selbst blabla, die ganzen Verkäufer Geschichten halt, und dann höre ich, das er noch gar keinen Angelschein hat.... :v 

Nene, der Laden Taugt wirklich nur was, wenn man weiß, was man will.
Ansonsten ist er fürn Allerwertesten...

Das Thema Ebay viel auch,...

Wenn es denen nicht passt, dann sollen se nicht kaufen...


----------



## Cerfat (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Das ist jawohl der Hammer ...

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=urlupus


----------



## Schweißsocke (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jawohl der Hammer ...
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=urlupus



|muahah:
Das ist ja wirklich großartig! Auch wenn die Versandkosten angegeben sind, solche Dreistigkeiten muss man sich als Käufer wirklich nicht bieten lassen. Da hilft wohl wirklich nur ein Totalboykott.


----------



## Micky (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Die Bewertungen sind  |uhoh: #d


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso diese Typen die ihren billigen Schund an Messer hier verkloppen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schmuckes-Herber...230954681QQcategoryZ30758QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Abzocke ist noch dreister wie bei Ofenloch.





Heimatland!!!!! Der hat ja tolle Bewerungen......


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Bei solchen Versandkosten müssten die das angelzeug ja verschenken um fair zu  bleiben. hehe


----------



## Cerfat (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Mal als Hardcopy festhalten, wer weiß was daraus noch wird.

Das ebay sowas durchgehen läßt, kann es doch nicht sein ?

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/73/quickshot195hw.jpg
http://img230.*ih.us/img230/1954/quickshot210vz.jpg


----------



## bonus3002 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo,

einfach lesen, merken und (nicht) Handeln.

Ich habe das vor einiger zeit auch schon mal gelesen (wahrscheinlich hier) und klicke halt wenn ich sehe das es der Händler ist einfach zurück.

Die zeit ist viel zu kostbar um sich über solche gesellen aufzuregen.

Ignorieren und irgend wann hat sich das von selbst erledigt.


----------



## sammycr65 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@cerfat

"Das ebay sowas durchgehen läßt, kann es doch nicht sein ?"

Die verdienen doch nicht schlecht an topbite (über 14000 Bewertungen)
und darum lassen die das durchgehen bzw. mischen 
sich sowieso selten ein wenn sich Käufer und Verkäufer bekriegen!

das find ich #q und nicht nur bei topbite ....


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

versteh die ganze Geschichte nicht wirklich ....
ist doch nun mal alles angegeben ... wenn mir da irgendwas nicht passt kauf ich da nix und fertig ! #6
gibts ja nun wahrlich genug andere Möglichkeiten bei ebay ....


----------



## oknel (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

absolut indiskutabel das bewertungsgebaren von topbite.
mal abgesehn von der art der formulierung, die wohl eher grundschulcharakter aufweist.

für mich steht fest: der kunde ist dort der trottel, der zahlen soll und das maul halten.

allein schon aus diesem grund, würde ich dort nie etwas kaufen.

mfg


----------



## Meisterfischer (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Man kann doch die Versandkosten beim eingestellten Artikel einsehen.Jeder kann dann selbst entscheiden ja oder nein.
Ich für meine Person kaufe nichts bei Ebay.ich gehe lieber zu meinem Fachhändler vor Ort.Dann kann ich alles in die Handnehmen,spare Porto und bei Reklamationen ist er auch für mich da
Porto ist wirklich hoch bei Ofenloch


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Das ebay sowas durchgehen läßt, kann es doch nicht sein ?


tja ....
damit wird Ofenloch wohl leider recht haben :

  von                         urlupus: müßig, auf alle Beleidigungen zu antworten - Fall für Ebay Rechtsabteilung 
*Ergänzungskommentar* von                         topbite: wäre neu, wenn die jungs das interessiert, die wahrheit ist manchmal schon hart 
 

die freuen sich einzig und allein an der Kohle die sie durch den verdienen... |uhoh:


----------



## Cerfat (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Die Firma hat mal wieder heute mehr denn je ihre Seriösität unter Beweis gestellt. Schaut euch die Bwewertungen an, dann ist alles gesagt.

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=topbite

Was bleibt zu sagen, auffordern darf man keinen, aber ihr wißt schon was gemeint ist.

P.S.: Ich hab heut n etliche Mails an ebay geschrieben; aber wie gehabt, vorgeplänkelte Antworten dritter Klasse.

Fazit mal wieder: Geld regiert die Welt ...


----------



## vaaberg (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo.......
in der Vergangenheit hatte ich mich auch über die "exorbitanten" Versandkosten gewundert. Nicht so sehr über Ofenloch sondern über die Leute die ohne nachzudenken gekauft haben. Das heisst auch ein bischen, die eigene Nachlässigkeit zuzugeben. Ein stärkeres Wort will ich hier nicht bringen.

Und über die abgegebenen Bewertungen kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Ein sehr starker Händler hat mir am Telefon versichert, er reagiere auch bei wissentlich falschen Reklamationen grundsätzlich mit sofortiger Ersatzlieferung oder was auch immer vom Kunden verlangt(!) wird. Nur so könne man sich eine saubere Weste erhalten. Da hat er wohl recht.

Ich hatte ein Penn Akku-Pack (Org.verpackt) über Ebay verkauft und einen wochenlangen Streit mit dem Käufer.#q  Der war völlig unverständig und hat den Akku zurückgeschickt weil an den Polen winzige Kratzer waren. Das sei ein alte, gebrauchte Batterie. Die Kratzer stammten von den Krokodilklemmen meines Prüfgerätes. Er selbst hatte den Akku mit einem Auto - Prüfgerät( ab 4 A) getestet, Ein Akku von 1,2 Ah kann auch nur mit max. 1 A getestet und geladen werden ! Es hat mich viel Mühe und Zeit gekostet dem Knaben nachzuweisen(mit Hilfe eines Elektonikers) das er falsch liegt.

Das negative an solchen Verkäufen liegt im wesentlichen in der Unsachkenntnis und der Erwartungshaltung der Käufer.
Im übrigen habe ich mit Ofenloch noch nie Probleme gehabt. 
Ein einziges Telfonat hat viel gegenseitiges Vertrauen gebracht.

Eh man was negatives schreibt - erstmal reden !!    |bla:


----------



## 1EuroJobber (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Die ganze Welt ist schlecht nur ich nicht! 

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=cerfat&items=25&which=all&interval=&page=1&frompage=-1&iid=-1&de=off

oder doch.........% lügen nicht ..........


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				1EuroJobber schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganze Welt ist schlecht nur ich nicht!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=cerfat&items=25&which=all&interval=&page=1&frompage=-1&iid=-1&de=off
> 
> oder doch.........% lügen nicht ..........



Willkommen on Board... #h

Was soll uns dein Posting sagen????


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen on Board... #h
> 
> Was soll uns dein Posting sagen????



klaus ich denke du sollst dir den usernamen dem die bewertung gehört anschaun

mfg Lachsy


----------



## jirgel (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Nja bin auch auf Topbite reingefallen Lebe in österreich kosten für den versand für 3 packungen ungebunde Matchhaken 17,90 ersteigert um 3 Euro.

Leider schade 

Mich häten aber vor allem die Grundfutter sachen intressiert weil ich selber sachen vertreibe (nicht bei Ebay) aber sie wollen einen bei dem Versand nicht engegen kommen 25.90 normal und für jeden weiter sack 9,90 ab 2 säcken 7,90 ab drei 5,90 leider Combie versand nur bis 3 Säcken und somit 
ihr wisst ja was ich meine Schade das ich nicht mit ihnen ins geschäft kommen kann.

Ich muss auch sehen wo ich bleibe

Hat nix mit Geiz zu tun aber Krösus bin ich auch keiner Vorallem dann nicht wenn der Versandteurer ist als das Produckt das macht mich schon nachdenklich !

Und sowas kann ich mir und meinen Kunden nicht zumuten !


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Moin Leuts!

Bei mir probiert man es gerade mal wieder, obwohl alles per Artikelbeschreibungen dingfest ist. Ich hab es aber nicht weit dorthin und kann das Zeug auch abholen. Mal schauen was man obwohl der angegebenen Möglichkeit (Abholung) letztendlich dazu sagt. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hau rein! 

Aber wieso gibt sich eigentlich überhaupt noch jemand damit ab, das Web ist groß und die Anbieter vielfältig. |kopfkrat


----------



## baggersee (10. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Bei mir probiert man es gerade mal wieder #h


 
Hallo Nachbar, sag mal bescheid ob die das gemacht haben. Würde mich wundern, ausser es steht zusätzlich auch für Selbstabholer in den AGBs oder in den Versandoptionen für den entsprechenden Artikel.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@baggersee

Ja steht da auch drin aber man wollte 2 Pakete verschicken, wo nur eins nötig und geregelt ist. Bubengerede eben, hab denen Feuer gemacht... #h

Ach ja, Samstags kann man nix abholen!


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Der Spaß geht weiter, es gibt mal wieder Probleme mit dem Widerrufsrecht aber das sind wir ja schon gewohnt... #d


----------



## Another_Sky (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

À propos Widerrufsrecht.

Ich habe da jetzt einen Fall (nicht Ofenloch), wo ich einen ROD ersteigert habe. Das Geld habe ich bereits überwiesen. Einen Tag später kam ein Freund um die Ecke und schenkte mir sein gebrauchtes Gerät. Ergo, ich habe den Verkäufer bei ebay angeschrieben und ihm mitgeteilt, dass ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen werde und das Paket nciht rausgeschickt werden soll. Da dies Umstände für ihn bereiten wird habe ich ihm den Vorschlag gemacht eine genannte Summe X von dem überwiesenen betrag einzubehalten.

Da kommt keine Rückinfo. Ich habe eine Lesebestätigung erhalten. Aber er antwortet nicht. Sowas :v  mich an. Ist zwar auch von meiner Seite aus nicht gerade nett aber so steht es in den AGB. 

Was meint ihr? Was kann ich da wohl tun? habe keine Lust das Dingen zu bekommen und dann wieder Retoure zu schicken #d


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Du musst überhaupt nix bezahlen, sondern hast Anrecht auf Rückerstattung des vollen Betrags. Setz ihm eine Frist und nach Missachtung bei eBay melden bzw. Anzeige, Anwalt etc. #h


----------



## Another_Sky (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ja, schon klar. Aber so weit will ich es ja erst gar nicht kommen lassen. Dass ich das Recht auf komplette Rückerstattung habe ist mir auch klar. Was mich halt extrem ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass er nicht auf meine Mails reagiert... Hm, den könnte ich doch eigentlich mal anrufen *ggg


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Hm, den könnte ich doch eigentlich mal anrufen


Gute Idee aber pass auf dass Dir die Widerrufszeit gewahrt ist / bleibt !


----------



## hotte50 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@ Another_Sky

lass dir mal nicht so einen Mumpitz erzählen wie:



> Du musst überhaupt nix bezahlen  :r



man muss da nämlich folgendes beachten:
falls der von dir ersteigerte Gegenstand incl. der Versandkosten nicht mehr als 40 Euro betragen sollte und der Verkäufer sich stur stellt (was er ja offensichtlich durch Nichtbeachtung deiner Mail auch tut) und dir die Ware schickt, darfst Du die auf deine Kosten zurücksenden. Das Fernabsatzgesetz sagt hier eindeutig : 

_Bei einer Rücksendung aus einer Warenlieferung, deren Bestellwert insgesamt bis zu 40 Euro beträgt, haben Sie die Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht.

_Hast du aber über 40 € gezahlt, kommen tatsächlich keinerlei Kosten auf dich zu.


----------



## Another_Sky (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Moin Hotte,

vielen Dank für die Info. 

Aber, da wird der sich wundern. Ich arbeite bei einem "Paketdienstleister". In diesem Falle würde ich also nichts zahlen brauchen. Der könnte mir die Dinger schicken bis er schwarz wird (was er ja aufgrund der Kosten nicht machen wird) und würde sie immer wieder zurück bekommen ;-)


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> Auktionsgebühren werden von Ebay nicht zurückerstattet. Ebaygesetze auch schon gelesen?


So nen Schwachsinn liest man! #d

@hotte50

Er hat dem Versand widerrufen!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo Leute!

Man redet sich dort weiter unfair raus...

Ich würde ja liebend gerne den unglaublich unverschämten Sachverhalt aus Mails und eBay posten aber dann gäbe es sicher wieder Haue.

@Mod Thomas 

Darf ich das oder soll ich es vorher erst vorlegen!?!? 

Will schließlich keinen Ärger mit dem AB. #h


----------



## tollhaus (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Schaut man sich die letzten Bewertungen bei ebay mal wieder an, bzw. liest zwichen den Zeilen, denn ist alles wieder gesagt.

Für 250 ml Muh und Mäh - Versandkosten: EUR 6,99
Versicherter Versand

Das ist doch suppi, oder ? Da kommen doch glatt die (un)freundlichen Mitarbeiter vorbei zum anködern und Futter mischen, oder ? Bei den Versandkosten ist doch dieser Service drin, oder ? Und bei der Angelrolle für 9,99 Euro Vsk., da hab ich ja gehört soll es einen Service geben wie man ihn noch nie gekannt hat an deutschen Angelgewässern.

Aber kommen wir doch zum Thema. Eine Firma in der Nachbarschaft hat vor n paar Tagen 2 unfreundliche Mitarbeitern fristlos gekündigt.
Lieber Personalchef: Besteht bei Ihnen noch Personalbedarf ? Glaube, die würden sich gut ergänzen bei ihnen, Probezeit vorrausgesetzt.
3 jährigen Grundkurs in Versandabzocke haben die auch schon hinter sich, der Aufbaukurs sollte demnächst anfangen.

Daher, verehrter Personalchef, bitte offene Stellen hier melden.

Für Ihre geschätze Aufmerksamkeit, ich bedanke mich recht herzlich.

Und jetzt muß ich mich aber sputen, muß ja noch meine Herbst/Winterbestellung bei SCHIRMER aufgeben und schon wieder ein halbes Monatsgehalt weg, aber das mit Freuden.


----------



## tollhaus (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Wat is nu, macht die Firma scho schlapp, oder was, wir haben erst 18,00 Uhr und noch was ?

21.45 Uhr negative Bewertung

und keine Stunde später schon eine Antwort, das nenn ich Leistung, da kann mir ja einer sagen was ist denn zu etwas taugt ihr doch und das ist das, nämlich nichts.
Die abgegebene Bewertung ist n Lachnummer, Herr Geschäftsführer.
Aber nein, Lachnummern gibt es ja nur im Zirkus  ?

Und die übrige Abzockergemeinde bei ebay, na, wie gehts euch ?

n paar kg Murmeln für 15,00 Euro Vsk. ---no commend, der Chef weiß Bescheid.
3,00 Euro Vsk. für ein Tütchen Gummiperlen, kostet im Laden 99 Cent.
9,95 Euro Vsk. für einen Sack Futter, sind da Goldklumpen drin ?
usw. etc. da werden wohl einige auf der Strecke bleiben, sie haben es gewollt, Amen.

Greifen wir doch den Spruch der allgemeinen Werbebranche auf, was wollt ihr ?

Verkaufen ?
oder nur 
abzocken ?

Bitte richtiges ankreuzen, Danke!


----------



## noworkteam (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

mit dem falschen fuss aufgestanden ??

oder etwa einfach nur die goldene Ebay-Regel vergessen:

_Vorher über den Verkäufer informieren ist leichter als hinterher zu schreien ??_ 

Warum kaufst Du denn da ??? Etwa nicht die Boardsuche benutzt ???

Ergänzungskommentar:

_die uhr solte man lesen können ich sag nie mehr topbite nur ärger nicht das 1mal_

wenn nicht das erste Mal bei Dir war ,...,was soll ich dazu schreiben ????
Du wirst doch wohl kein beleidigter Wiederholungstäter sein???

Also tief durchatmen und den Verkäufer in Zukunft nicht weiter beachten..

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## tollhaus (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



noworkteam schrieb:


> mit dem falschen fuss aufgestanden ??
> 
> oder etwa einfach nur die goldene Ebay-Regel vergessen:
> 
> ...



Danke dir der Sorgen, und sei unbesorgt, ich kaufe nichts bei diesen Abzockern. Aber wie man sieht, man kann das Thema, nein man muß es dauernd aktualisieren, denn es ist nicht nur diese einen Firma, es ist ein Großteil derer und es sind leider immer noch derer zuviele die nicht nachdenken(kaufen), keine Suchmaschine benutzen und auf alles und jedes reinfallen.

Um es nochmal zu betonen, klang ja auch schon in anderen Tröds an, ich hab nichts mit der Firma "SCHIRMER" zu tun, aber ich weiß und solange es diese Firma schon gibt und geben wird werde ich dort meine Angelsachen bstellen. Weßhalb und warum, das dürfen sich viele Firmenchefs alleine beantworten.

Desweiteren lesen ja auch viele und alle hier mit, ich hab bisher noch keine sachliche Schreibe auch nur irgendeiner Firma hier gesehn, die sogesehn hier an den Pranger gestellt werden !

Das sollte doch scho wieder zu bedenken geben, oder ?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hier geht es eigentlich um versteckte Versandkosten bei Mehrfachbestellungen und nicht um eindeutig ausgewiesene Kosten.
---
Es ist doch eigentlich egal wie hoch die Versandkosten sind, wenn sie eindeutig und erkennbar sind. 
Ist ne ganz einfach Rechnung: 
Die Sache lohnt sich nicht, wenn man an den Versandkosten nicht mitverdient.
Wäre dann der Starpreis angepasst und die Versandkosten den Postgebühren entsprechend, würde wahrscheinlich keiner bieten.


----------



## tollhaus (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hier geht es eigentlich um versteckte Versandkosten bei Mehrfachbestellungen und nicht um eindeutig ausgewiesene Kosten.
> ---
> Es ist doch eigentlich egal wie hoch die Versandkosten sind, wenn sie eindeutig und erkennbar sind.
> Ist ne ganz einfach Rechnung:
> ...



Deine meinung, denn schau dir mal bitte diese Firma an.

http://stores.ebay.de/Schnapplesmarkt-fur-Hund-und-Co

3,95 Vsk. für jeden Sack, nur bei den Händlern die Sackware(Futter) im Angelbereich anbieten, meineste nicht die hätten oder würden solche Versandkonditionen bekommen.

Und ich kann dir eins sagen, sie haben auch entsprechende Konditionen, nur wenn man die nicht weiter gibt, wer will dann noch was verkaufen, bzw. kaufen.

4,00 Vsk. für n halben Zentner Futter, bin direkt dabei und ich brauche viel das Jahr über, aber wenn man nicht willens und bereit dazu ist ... dann dürfen sie ihr Futter bis in alle Ewigkeit selber behalten und meinetwegen Maden damit züchten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Tollhaus hat leider nicht Unrecht, denn sich an die selbst aufgestellten Regeln zu halten ist dort ein Fremdwort. Wer lesen gelernt hat, dem versuchen sie noch weiszumachen es sei nicht so und sie seien besonders schlau. Nachher folgt dann: Von Käufen ausschließen, Drohungen, Hausverbot! Ausgesprochen von findig trainierten kleinen Buben, die meinen "weit entfernt" vorm Rechner zu hocken.|muahah:


> Die in jedem Angebot ersichtlichen Versandkosten gelten für das jeweilige Angebot und den innerdeutschen Versandweg. *Kaufen Sie mehrere Artikel innerhalb 48h*, fassen wir auf Wunsch die möglichen Artikel in einer Sendung zusammen soweit dies Verpackungs- und Versicherungstechnisch möglich ist. Bitte beachten Sie, einige Artikel sind herstellerseitig vor gepackt so das ein Zupacken weiterer Artikel nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Pixelschreck (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ich hab da mal nen Gerätekasten gekauft. Die können ihre Zahlungseingänge nicht überblicken und bekommen hab ich nen Billignachbau. Allerdings war auch nirgendwo beschrieben das es sich um das Original handelt.

Nö... ich kann auch woanders kaufen.


----------



## bike44rot (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Es gibt Versender, bei denen ich nicht mehr bestelle ...


----------



## vaaberg (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

 Selbst habe ich bei Ofenloch schon einiges bestellt und bin zufrieden. Porto, Lieferschnelligkeit und Auskunft klappte tadellos.

Ohne jemanden auf die Füsse zu treten - man sollte seine Bestellung auch komplett abgeben und den Verkäufer nicht rätseln lassen was gewünscht wird.
Und was die Versandabzocke anbelangt, da gibt es einen "Werbepartner" (?) im AB, der absolut keine Erbarmen kennt. Musste aber dort bestellen - aus Zeitnot
Ich brauchte für einen Norweger 3 Päckchen Schnurverbinder:

Warenpreis 3 x 1,50 €  Versandkosten 6,--€ - das bischen hätte in einem normalen Brief  55 Cent gekostet. Als Warensendung sogar nur -,45 Cent.
Ein Versuch dahin wurde abgeschmettert. Das war´s bei dem den auch für die Zukunft(habe immer noch Depressionen....):q


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@Vaaberg

Schau "Oppa" :m 





> Die in jedem Angebot ersichtlichen Versandkosten gelten für das jeweilige Angebot und den innerdeutschen Versandweg. *Kaufen Sie mehrere Artikel innerhalb 48h*, fassen wir auf Wunsch die möglichen Artikel in einer Sendung zusammen


#h


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

na das hat ja nicht lange vorgehalten....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114310

|peinlich


----------



## Lustt (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

hi!
die versandkosten bei ebay sind wirklich unverschämt! da ich aber in der nähe wohne, habe ich mich entschieden mal nach bürstadt zu fahren. also habe ich mir heute dort das geschäft angesehen und auch ein wenig was gekauft. 
fazit:
1. geschäft voll, die haben keine abzocke nötig. ist mir also schleierhaft warum die das so machen!
2. relativ gute auswahl, preise sind nicht gerade die billigsten, allerdings noch moderat!
3. die mitarbeiter sind super-freundlich und auch gerne hilfsbereit.
4. beratung mittelmäßig, dennoch sachgemäß und nicht am thema vorbei! die nehmen sich für 1 euro umsatz ebenso zeit wie für mehrere hundert!

fazit: nur von geschäften über ebay ist hier abzuraten! persönliches hinfahren ist vollkommen ok!


----------



## boot (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal nen Gerätekasten gekauft. Die können ihre Zahlungseingänge nicht überblicken und bekommen hab ich nen Billignachbau. Allerdings war auch nirgendwo beschrieben das es sich um das Original handelt.
> 
> Nö... ich kann auch woanders kaufen.


Hi ich habe dort im April 2007 5 Spinner gekauft die dinger sind echt Schei.e nach 1 mal Angeln Rosten die.lg#h


----------



## WalKo (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



vaaberg schrieb:


> Und was die Versandabzocke anbelangt, da gibt es einen "Werbepartner" (?) im AB, der absolut keine Erbarmen kennt. Musste aber dort bestellen - aus Zeitnot
> Ich brauchte für einen Norweger 3 Päckchen Schnurverbinder:
> 
> Warenpreis 3 x 1,50 €  Versandkosten 6,--€ - das bischen hätte in einem normalen Brief  55 Cent gekostet. Als Warensendung sogar nur -,45 Cent.
> Ein Versuch dahin wurde abgeschmettert. Das war´s bei dem den auch für die Zukunft(habe immer noch Depressionen....):q



Aber die haben geliefert. 
Viele liefern unter 30€ Bestellwert gar nicht.


Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## augustin (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo,

ich kann auch nicht richtig lesen. Bin ebenfalls auf die Masche von Ofenloch reingefallen. Spasseshalber habe ich mich mal durch alle Angebotsseiten in deren eBay-Shop geklickt. Es wundert mich nicht, dass die mit PortoPorto Geld verdienen müssen. Auf ca. 62 Seiten bieten sie ca. 2000 Produkte an und ich habe gerade mal 5 Bieter gefunden. Bei der gewaltigen Nachfrage machen die das Geschäft ihres Lebens. Na ja, ich habe mein Lehrgeld bezahlt und werde jeden auf die Praktiken von Gabriele Ofenloch Michels hinweisen.


augustin


----------



## jirgel (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Eine Schweinerrei bleibt eine schweinerei egal wie der Koch es nennt 

Offenloch ist und bleibt beim Versand unintressant nicht mal bei Großabnahme wird es günstiger auch wenn man direkt bei ihrer Homepage bestellt. Die Auswahl was sie haben ist ja beeindruckent aber die Versandpolitik nun ja


----------



## schwedenklausi (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



hotte50 schrieb:


> na das hat ja nicht lange vorgehalten....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114310
> 
> |peinlich




wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil !
schau Dir mal die Daten an
schwedenklausi


----------



## hotte50 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil !
> schau Dir mal die Daten an
> schwedenklausi



tja, mein lieber....ich kann schon lesen. !! Nur Du leider nicht, da der nur noch "mitlesende User" seine Postings am nächsten Tag gelöscht hat. 

also mal ganz :g bleiben. Im übrigen ist der Spruch mit dem "Lesen können" schon Asbach Uralt und bekommt längst seine wohlverdiente Rente.....:q:q:q


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Guten Morgen,
Hi Hotte#h
Dazu hab ich doch auch etwas gefunden...Knurri, hat doch tatsächlich hellseherische Fähigkeiten:

*AW: Zanderfänger liest ab sofort nur noch mit.* 
Zitat:
Zitat von *Zanderfänger* 

 
_Vielen Dank an alle "Freunde". Vati verfährt nach dem Thread Titel und wünscht Euch allen was schönes. Hab ja auch noch PN aber mehr muss nicht mehr sein... |wavey:_
_LG. Ernst_


um was wollen wir wetten, dass du das nicht durch hältst? :vik::vik:
Gruss Knurri!
__________________





Nur die Ruhe bewahren.
Richte dich nach der Strömung."""

Die Wette hätte er gewonnen!!!!
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Michael R. (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Moin Männer
Als ich zum ersten Mal den Katalog von Ofenloch in der Hand hatte und die Versandkosten sah, ist mir der Katalog aus der Hand gefallen. Hab mir ganz schnell nen anderen Versandhandel gesucht und gefunden. Gleichens Angebot zu besseren Preisen und weit weniger Versandkosten. Ab 130,- Versandkostenfrei. Besser gehts kaum noch.


----------



## captain-sparrow (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

hi,

habt ihr euch mal die spritkosten heute angeschaut. diesel ist jetzt teilweise teurer als benzin.
die ölindustrie verarscht die ganze welt und keiner macht was dagegen.
was ist dagegen schon ofenloch. einer mehr auf der liste, mehr auch nicht.
aber wenn alle zusammenhalten würden und keiner mehr dort kauft, würden solche praktiken verschwinden.
fahren morgen alle fahrrad, würde der spritpreis schneller fallen als 500gr. blei im see.
aber es ist der mensch selbst der das ganze verhindert.
schade eigentlich aber erklären kann es keiner

gruß axel


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

hallo leute habe mal zum testen des futter gekauft und versand war sau teuer und des futter vom schlechtem biss sau schlecht zu bewerten un des lag net anden fischen sondern am futter kumpel hatte 2 M neben mir anders futter fing biss zum ab winken also offenloch ich kauf nix mehr  weil versand für 20KG futter 20€ des is finde ich zu teuer


----------



## Pit der Barsch (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

erst die bewertungen lesen,bei ebay.
das sagt doch schon alles über diesen laden#d


----------



## mecatrap (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo,
das macht der aber schon Ewigkeiten.
Ich habe noch nie dort gekauft ich meine als ich selber noch Kunde war.
Nun bin ich ja selber Angelgeräte Händler in Fachkreisen auch Tackle-Dealer genannt und muss wirklich staunen das es Ofenloch immer noch gibt. Das es wirklich immer wieder Leute gibt die dort kaufen und diese horrenden Portokosten akzeptieren#c.
Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln und jedem abraten dort zu kaufen.#q


----------



## tollhaus (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

The Number one is ...


 - Angelsport Ofenloch - ​​
Kommen wir zur Wahl der bewertungsgoilsten Firma bei eBay die kein Mensch braucht ...

 - Angelsport Ofenloch - ​​
[edit by Thomas994: Nicht diesen Ton hier im Forum. Auch keine Unterstellungen, persönliches etc.. Egal wie verärgert jemand sein mag und aus welchem Grund auch immer.]


----------



## tollhaus (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



tollhaus schrieb:


> The Number one is ...
> 
> 
> - Angelsport Ofenloch - ​​
> ...



Tja, verehrter Herr Thomas, wenn die Werbeeinnahmen vor der Abzockerei vorgehn denn sag es bitte, die freie Meinungsäußerug haste ja schon editiert.

Daher wiederhole ich mich gerne nochmal: 
[und wieder editiert by Thomas9904...]


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Zum einen hat Ofenloch noch nie Werbung  bei uns gemacht.
Zum anderen dient das dem Schutz von Usern, da solche Äußerungen rechtlich mehr als bedenklich sind (Beleidigung, Verleumdung etc.).
Zum dritten hiermit eine Verwarnung, auch Du hast Dich an Maßgaben der Mods zu halten und das dann nicht wieder einzustellen.


----------



## tollhaus (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Und zum zweitenmal, heißt das für mich klipp und klar, du als Cheffe des Boards hier.

Du verteidigst diese Abzockerei, Na denn Prost. Hätte ich nie von solch einem Board gedacht was sowas unterstützt, naja, die Wahrheit kommt eben immer irgendwann raus.

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 179.000 für versand abzocke ebay. (0,15 Sekunden) 

Und ich wiedhole mich daher jetzt zum drittenmal und wenn ich mir alle 2 Min. n neuen Account nehme, es ist und bleibt [editiert, was wohl sonst.... Thomas9904]


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Manche wollens scheinbar nicht anders ...

Es ist doch immer wieder schade, dass manche nicht begreifen können oder wollen,  dass "Meinungsfreiheit" und Beleidigungen oder sonstige nicht den Boardregeln/Nettiquette entsprechende Umgangsformen schlicht nichts miteinander zu tun haben.

Und wenn man sich dazu noch auf rechtlich unsichere Pfade begibt, was am Ende dazu führen kann, dass gerade die hier eingeforderte Meinungsfreiheit dann gerichtlich beschränkt wird, dann wirds mir schlicht zu hoch.....

Und das nur, weil einige scheinbar nie gelernt haben, sich einem mitteleuropäischen Standard entsprechend zu artikulieren........


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

PS:
Zum Thema "immer wieder anmelden mit neuen Accounts" empfehle ich diese Lektüre:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94579


----------



## knutemann (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manche wollens scheinbar nicht anders ...
> 
> Es ist doch immer wieder schade, dass manche nicht begreifen können oder wollen,  dass "Meinungsfreiheit" und Beleidigungen oder sonstige nicht den Boardregeln/Nettiquette entsprechende Umgangsformen schlicht nichts miteinander zu tun haben.
> 
> ...


@Thomas
Scheint ja mittlerweile hier den lobenswerten Einzug gehalten zu haben, dass Sperrungen und Verwarnungen von euch kommentiert werden#6Muss ja nicht aber ist doch nachvollziehbarer (wer lesen und verstehen kann ist klar.....)|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

@Knutemann
Da stimme ich Dir voll zu.
@Thomas
Sauber gelöst!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Danke! 
Freut einen auch mal, wenn man als Mod gelobt wird ))



> wer lesen und verstehen kann ist klar.....)


und verstehen WILL, hast Du da vergessen )

(PS: Ich hab aber auch mindestens dreimal in die Tastatur beissen müssen und meine ursprünglichen Postings wieder löschen, weil ich mich sonst selber hätte verwarnen müssen....)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Haste wirklich gut gemacht #6, inkl. den Kommentierungen wieso usw., da bleiben keine Fragen offen.

und @all-extreme-critics: Formfragen und Inhaltsfragen sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe!


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Moin Moin ,
finde es gut wie Thomas9904 die Sache gehändelt hat und wie konsequent die Sache durchgezogen wurde . #r.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## knutemann (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und verstehen WILL, hast Du da vergessen )


Rüschtüsch und so wars auch gemeint#6Wir haben uns verstanden!!!


----------



## micbrtls (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hatte mal ein Forum über diesen Händler aufgemacht. Der wurde geschlossen. Wer aber was über Ofenloch im Bezug auf die Chance einer Klage was wissen möchte, kann mir gerne mal seine Faxnummer geben. Ich schicke gerne per Fax mal eine EBAY-Beschreibung, ein Sachverständigengutachten und Gerichtsurteile durch!!

Milde gesagt: Meiner Meinung nach wurde ich verarscht bis zum geht nicht mehr!


----------



## jirgel (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Sagen wir es mal so selbst wenn ich Köder aus Japan und australien ordere sind die Versandkosten billiger als bei Offenloch.

Und das soll doch was heißen oder ?


----------



## HOX (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Ohhh, da hat wohl einer seine "Ich bin mit der Welt beleidigt und sag jetzt fei gar nix mehr.... - Position" verlassen..

Welcome back.


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hab zu Nikolaus wieder scheinheilige Drohungen per Mail erhalten.

Die können es wohl nicht lassen... |gr:


----------



## Holzschuh (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo Zusammen
Also zu diesem Thema muß ich auch mal was sagen und auch etwas weiter ausholen. Ich habe Anfang der 90er sehr viel bei Ofenloch bestellt : Fox Bissanzeigerset, Waage, Liege usw, alles Top Markenware zu fairen Preisen. Immer wenn ich eine grössere Anschaffung über die Jahre gemacht habe,zB Echolot, habe ich zumindest dort angerufen, manchmal haben die auch Angebote. Ich hatte immer einen Ofenlochkatalog zu Hause um mich zu informieren, bzw dort zu bestellen.
Nun kam das Jahr 2007 und mein Junge wurde 14. Also wollte ich eine Feederrute mit Rolle kaufen. Nach Suche bei Ebay kam ich wieder bei Ofenloch an, siehste, hab ich mir gedacht, Internet ist doof. Ich hätte sofort dort anrufen sollen. Ich also dort angerufen, meine Kundennummer genannt und bestellt. Dann kam die Rechnung in Form der Rechnung  (Wortspiel) Ich habe den Brief aufgemacht und einen Schlag gekriegt. Nichts war so wie am Telefon besprochen. Also habe ich dort wieder angerufen (dank Flatrate kein Problem) und mich beschwert. Ich habe auch gesagt das ich dieses Geschäftsgebahren von Ofenloch nicht gewohnt bin. Ich wurde ein Dutzendmal hin und her verbunden aber geändert hat sich nichts. Es ging um Doppelporto und um Schnur auf der Rolle. Am Telefon : Na ist doch klar, der Junge muß doch Schnur auf der Rolle haben, das machen wir schon. Nachher wusste das keiner mehr, bzw es wurde von unheimlichen Kosten der Schnur gesprochen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn : Ich habe das nicht bezahlt, der Junge hat seine Rute aus dem Angelladen bekommen, der Händler hat mir natürlich Schnur auf die Rolle gemacht, ganz so wie es sich gehört. Natürlich war es nicht die allerbeste Schnur, aber das muß auch nicht. Und was hatte Ofenloch davon ? Ich habe meinen Katalog mit meiner Kundennummer weggeschmissen und es natürlich allen meinen Kumpels erzählt. So macht man wohl heutzutage Geschäfte.
Ich denke der Laden hat sich so stark verändert weil es dort sicherlich personelle Veränderungen gegeben hat. Ich habe gehört der Schwiegersohn soll jetzt den Laden führen. Naja, soll mir auch egal sein
Gruß Frank


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*



> *Ich habe meinen Katalog mit meiner Kundennummer weggeschmissen und es natürlich allen meinen Kumpels erzählt. So macht man wohl heutzutage Geschäfte.*


#v#v#v


----------



## jkc (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hi, Leute ich habe mal eine Frage, wenn man die Annahme eines Pakets verweigert, muß man dann trotzdem mit seiner Unterschrift bestätigen, dass der Zusteller einen erreicht hat?

Grüße JK


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hallo Jk,

wenn Du nicht willst, wie will er Dich denn dazu zwingen?
Du musst garnichts.


----------



## jkc (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Hm, vielleicht doof gefragt, aber ich meinte es andersherum. 
Der Zusteller behauptet, ich habe das Pakte nicht angenommen, obwohl zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt niemand hier war, der es hätte annehmen können.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Tja, kommt drauf an, wer der Zusteller ist.
Da erlebt man ja die lustigsten Sachen.
Die Post kommt ja bloß einmal.
Die Mitbewerber machen in der Regel 3 Zustellversuche, erst dann geht die Sendung zurück.
Pakete per Hermes werden auch schon mal an die Haustür gehängt oder über den Zaun geworfen.

Mit welchem Logistiker war denn die Sendung unterwegs?


----------



## jkc (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Mit GLS, aber es gab nur einen Versuch, dann hat es der Bote angeblich in einem Pakteshop in Meiner Nähe abgegeben, dummerweise hat er aber keine Benachrichtigung da gelassen. :vik:
Jetzt laufe ich dem Paket hinterher...


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Wenn Du die Paketnummer hast, lässt sich das ja alles online nachvollziehen.
Mach bei GLS mal richtig Rabatz (beim Depotleiter o. ä.).


----------



## jkc (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Paketnummer dürfte nur der Versender haben - oder? Zumindest habe ich sie nicht, da der Zusteller ja nix da gelassen hat.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Nun kenn ich den Ofendings nicht.
Vernünftige Versender bieten ja Onlineverfolgung an oder teilen zumindest die Paketnummer mit.
In meinen Augen der Vorteil von diesen Shops, wo man sich einloggen muss.
Der Versender macht aber aus eigenem Interesse kein Geheimnis aus der Paketnummer.


----------



## jkc (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Danke erst mal, ich werde mich zunächst nochmal an Offenloch wenden.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Die absolute Härte sind immer diese besonders hämischen Ergänzungskommentare in dem seinem Bewertungsprofil. Meinen dort wohl sie wären besonders schlau...


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Habe bisher da nur Futter bestellt, 20 Kg Sack. Keine Versandkosten dafür bezahlt und die Ware zügig bekommen.

Für alles andere was man zum fischen benötigt, habe ich andere Quellen (Schirmer, Gerlinger, Dealer vor Ort).


----------



## trixi-v-h (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelsport Offenloch (Versandabzocker??) E Bay*

Habe bei Ofenloch auch mal was bestellt. Ergebnis, den ihr Logistikpartner GLS ist das allerletzte,hat das Päckchen am Ar... der Welt in ein Shop geschafft und fertig.Kein klingeln etc. Zettel in Briefkasten und das war es. Habe sie daraufhin angesprochen und da wurde mir mitgeteilt,ich sei kein erwünschter Kunde aber eine Woche später einen Katalog zustellen und mein Postfach mit Newslettern zuspamen. Wer sich dann die Bemerkungen und Kommentare bei eBay anschaut weiss genau was diese Typen von uns Kunden halten. Kaufen und still sein. Persönliches Fazit Nie wieder Ofenloch!


----------

